# LEAL BROS CUSTOM PAINTING



## lealbros

Check out the website: www.lealbros.com. View pics on the website. Contact Freddy Leal 361.728.7787 for more information. We paint cars from all over the state. Check it out!


----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

awesome work man i LOVE the progress pics of the patterns i wish people would post more of that and put it on their websites it really shows people the work that's involved and proves this shit is not so cookie cutter 




i especially like this caprice man!!!


----------



## MAD_ONE

Leal Bros do some top notch paint work, super clean patterns, always thought they put out the best work in Corpus... :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

see some of my work in odessa texas car show this weekend


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Nov 14 2007, 05:14 PM~9228464
> *see some of my work in odessa texas car show this weekend
> *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Leal gets down on paint . I dont trust anyone else . But cabron I need this tahoe painted!


----------



## lealbros

let s get down


----------



## olskulow

These guys are lowriding legends. I hope to get my impala painted by them. Man I miss Corpitos.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 13 2007, 08:28 AM~9217236
> *awesome work man i LOVE the progress pics of the patterns i wish people would post more of that and put it on their websites it really shows people the work that's involved and proves this shit is not so cookie cutter
> i especially like this caprice man!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that box is bad :0


----------



## loster87

how much does a paint job run like the one on the caprice?


----------



## lealbros

what kind of car and does it need bodywork


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Nov 21 2007, 06:02 PM~9276379
> *what up
> *



HEY MY LAST NAME IS LEAL TOO :cheesy: YA'LL DO SOME QUALITY WORK LOVIN THE OLD SCHOOL STYLE PATTERZ MAD PROPS...THIS IS WHAT IVE DONE! HOPEING TO GET AS GOOD AS YA'LL SOMEDAY


----------



## lealbros

what is new out there


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

TTT Corpitos another legendary texas talent


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Nov 23 2007, 11:41 PM~9291557
> *what is new out there
> *



NOTHING MUCH JUST TRYING TO CONTINUE GETTING BETTER AND BETTER AT THIS TO EXPAND THE CUSTOM PAINT&BODY INDUSTRY IN THE DFW!


----------



## lealbros

keep it going you will get better lealbro.com


----------



## wet-n-wild

THIS CAR IS BAD!!!!


































:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild

HERE IS ANOTHER ONE


























GREAT WORK!!!!


----------



## dirty_duece

nice work :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

Do you have any pic of Israle cutty(city styles cc) i dont know if yall panted it or not


----------



## lealbros

no i dont


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Nov 16 2007, 04:53 PM~9244102
> *what kind of car and does it need bodywork
> *


its a 85 cutlass supreme needs no bodywork.i want it in red with gold stripes


----------



## rug442

:thumbsup: Latin Kustoms


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

TTT Leal Bros. here are my pics of yalls work


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## lealbros

thanks alot can u post more of my work of the web thanks fred


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

whos fred????


----------



## lealbros

freddy fred is the same person the own of lealbros why


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

i thought you were calling me fred, sorry


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

pics from the site


----------



## wet-n-wild

DO YOU HAVE MORE PICS OF THIS CAR????


----------



## lealbros

yes 76 caprice


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Dec 4 2007, 11:49 PM~9376388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




all man that roof is off the chain, cant imagine the time put into that, ttt for yah homies


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## impala_631

nice work!!


----------



## lealbros

merry x mas and a happy new years


----------



## LA COUNTY

:cheesy: !DAM!  _LEAL BROS.CUSTOMS _ THATS SOME BAD ASS WORK & THE MURALS TOO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Boy

nice work freddy!!!!!! keep up the bad ass work. israel


----------



## lealbros

thanks bro merry xmas happy new years


----------



## Big Boy

hey fred are we going to have another big ass new years party this year??? shit lets us know bar b q , beer, liquor, beer.............................


----------



## lealbros

yes sirrr


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

if im correct this is like a 15 year old plus paint job???


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

TTT


----------



## lealbros

about 18 years or so looks good


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

yes sirr it does
great job guys


----------



## rug442

ALL PAINTED BY LEAL BROS

ALL LATIN KUSTOMS CARS!

THAT'S HOW WE ROLL!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

Latin Kustoms has been in texas scene for a while
congrats guys i've always been a fan of ya'lls club
you guys busted out with a lot of top notch rides.


----------



## DOEPS64

how much for a paint job like this and what colors is it?


----------



## lealbros

what kind of car you got


----------



## DrasticNYC

---great work!


----------



## lealbros

thanks


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jan 2 2008, 08:24 AM~9586266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love this car, you guys did a great job on it


----------



## lealbros

thanks


----------



## chackbayplaya

awesome work! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## junbug29s

Thats baddass!! look even better with a blue soft top instead of white...but still looks good. How much for a roof patterned like that on a 67?


----------



## lone star

nice work.


----------



## lealbros

anybody need some work done let me know thanks freddy


----------



## lealbros

anybody need some work done let me know thanks freddy


----------



## lealbros

anybody need some work done let me know thanks freddy


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

yes sir how about a a cinimon pearl on a 2door 98 jimmy


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

LATIN KUSTOMS bad ass cutty








is this car still around???
have'nt seen it for a while now.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

thats a bad ass linc.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

The baddest monte in the texas scene
as seen in lrm


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jan 6 2008, 09:14 PM~9625152
> *yes sir how about a a cinimon pearl on a 2door 98 jimmy
> *


send a pm for a price :biggrin:


----------



## lealbros

thanks bor


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

TTT


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Awsome work!


----------



## lealbros

looking 4 a 1975 caprice rag


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jan 6 2008, 10:16 PM~9625174
> *LATIN KUSTOMS bad ass cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this car still around???
> have'nt seen it for a while now.
> *


yeah lil joe gots it put up in his garage the owner is building up some 60s impala at the moment... so this ones put up for now


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

TTT


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

GANGSTER


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## thecandyman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

thanks


----------



## lealbros

thanks


----------



## lealbros

thanks


----------



## lealbros

thanks


----------



## lealbros

thanks


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

you guys sold the gold/purple monte to BROWN IMPRESSIONS?


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

some pic from cc caller times site.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

wheres this car at?


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## lealbros

it getting work on


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 13 2007, 08:28 AM~9217236
> *awesome work man i LOVE the progress pics of the patterns i wish people would post more of that and put it on their websites it really shows people the work that's involved and proves this shit is not so cookie cutter
> i especially like this caprice man!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much 4 a paint job like this on a 65 impala rag


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

LEAL BROS. WORK ON A CD COVER


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## 93caddy




----------



## lealbros

what up check my work out got some open spot so if you need a paint job let me know kandys flakes basecoat what ever yall need i will hook it up thanks freddy


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jan 21 2008, 01:29 AM~9744568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any more pics of this monte this one is nice :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy

nice work bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jan 22 2008, 07:51 AM~9754327
> *what up check my work out got some open spot so if you need a paint job let me know kandys  flakes basecoat what ever yall need  i will hook it up thanks freddy
> *



check your pms


----------



## lealbros

iam looking for 1976 caprice 0r 75 caprice con


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## lealbros

looking 4 a drop top 75 caprice


----------



## lealbros

what up more pic coming soon


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

Q-vo from S.C.K Brownsville Tx


----------



## lealbros

nice work


----------



## lealbros

nice work


----------



## lealbros

check out mary jane iin this month lowrider mag MISS MARY JANE


----------



## montemanls

u guys get down :biggrin:


----------



## delgados56

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 30 2007, 08:51 AM~9339377
> *HERE IS ANOTHER ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT WORK!!!!
> *


good work guys!.....


----------



## rug442

HOW IS THE 65 COMING


----------



## lealbros

it come out looking good


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Feb 12 2008, 07:58 PM~9928083
> *check out mary jane iin this month lowrider mag  MISS MARY JANE
> *



congrats leal bros. job well done


----------



## streetshow

nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPTIAN&COKE

NICE


----------



## lealbros

thanks


----------



## lealbros

see you in south parde


----------



## los23

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jan 24 2008, 08:23 AM~9770991
> *iam looking for 1976 caprice 0r 75 caprice con
> *


another one? you still got that candied out 75 in the shop dont you? lol . what up freddy this is carlos with the 61 impala inside the base


----------



## lealbros

sold what up


----------



## Ese Caqui

CONGRATS ON LOWRIDER MAG HOMIE!!! Did you do the paint to match the grill or vise versa? You muthafuckers put it down for us Leal's


----------



## Ese Caqui

CONGRATS ON LOWRIDER MAG HOMIE!!! Did you do the paint to match the grill or vise versa? You muthafuckers put it down for us Leal's


----------



## lealbros

vise versa thanks


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## olskulow

I have a 66 impala that im looking to get some body work done. Its acutally located at leal bros towing. Ive left the car in corpus but I live in dallas. What would it cost for the body work and frame to get done.


----------



## lealbros

hit me up


----------



## olskulow

I called, Im not sure who I spoke to, but he said he would let me know today. I called back but it was to late.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

Whats corpitos it Fajitas from the valley, nice meeting you man, you guys showed strong at the show. Here are some pics hope you enjoy.
Texas Heat Wave Spring Break Jam 2008.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## lealbros

thanks could u put more pic thanks freddy


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

TTT Corpitos


----------



## JustCruisin

:thumbsup: Very nice! Real inspiring!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Tell freddy we b there on the 28 to pick up the 59 impala .


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

new location


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## PICAZZO

some of that work is bad ass !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

wheres all the pics of your work? i know you guys are busy. seems like you do 2 cars a year


----------



## lealbros

no more like2 a mouth check are web lealbros.com


----------



## lealbros

happy easter


----------



## lealbros

happy easter


----------



## lealbros

happy easter


----------



## lealbros

happy easter


----------



## lealbros

happy easter


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Mar 23 2008, 08:58 PM~10238552
> *happy easter
> 
> *


x2 you guys gonna go to san anto this sunday at rosedale park??


----------



## lealbros

we will b there


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Whats up with the 59 ???????????? I know you guys see me here ....
:angry:


----------



## lealbros

working on it but i been sick with the flu looks like i can get out the bed sorry man


----------



## FPEREZII

Another fine paint job from the leal bros.


----------



## FPEREZII

Whut's up freddy, just wanted to show support.


----------



## lealbros

thanks bro


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

wheres all the new work? theres like 5 cars in this whole topic


----------



## lealbros

thanks bro look good


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 11 2008, 07:44 PM~10394984
> *wheres all the new work? theres like 5 cars in this whole topic
> *




:uh: FROM SOMEONE THAT BUMPS OLD PICS ALL DAY IN HIS OWN TOPIC :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 12 2008, 09:48 PM~10402104
> *:uh:  FROM SOMEONE THAT BUMPS OLD PICS ALL DAY IN HIS OWN TOPIC :uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 13 2008, 10:56 AM~10404830
> *:buttkick:
> *




:nono:


----------



## i rep

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 31 2008, 07:53 PM~10302431
> *Another fine paint job from the leal bros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice paint job but the car dont get up 4 shit that thing chips all day long


----------



## Lorena Rios

wuz up fellas Still plannin to go to Corpus


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Apr 15 2008, 05:39 AM~10419686
> *nice paint job but the car dont get up 4 shit  that thing chips all day long
> *


Sorry Mark it's just a cruiser,not a hopper. How's it going freddy. I need to get a price for a frame swap, pm me with a price. Thanks


----------



## lealbros

on what


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Apr 20 2008, 08:09 PM~10462882
> *on what
> *


I want to put a wrapped frame on the cutlass. Let me know how much.


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## lealbros

what new out there


----------



## FPEREZII

Whats new? Just wanted to say hi Freddy. :wave: :wave:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@May 4 2008, 10:25 PM~10575687
> *what new out there
> *


I think Your cousin is my neighbor? Brandi Miller?


----------



## lealbros

what up i think so hey im looking for a 1975 caprice conv if you know where one let me thanks fred


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

TTT Leal Bros.

You guys got a Laredo, CITY STYLE chapter now?


----------



## lealbros

yes we do why


----------



## lealbros

yes we do why


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

got a flyer for their show next month.
congrats homie!


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

how much to paint somthing likes this frame and all of the body jams and every thing
or do i need 2 call cuz i am in houston and i need 2 buy a car hauler


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 11 2008, 09:46 PM~10148516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work guys :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

call me if you can thanksfreddy


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## lealbros

thanks 4 the pic got more


----------



## Big Boy

man freddy you do some bad ass work homie!!! feep it up !!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Hows da 59 freddie . Your ride should be ready in 2 weeks .


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## FPEREZII

Hope you had a good 4th of july weekend Freddy.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## MR.64wagon

You need to hurry up and finish the 65!!


----------



## MR.64wagon

>>>>And the 64 wagon.


----------



## i rep

to any custumers out there my good friend john saenz called me last night and said no more middle men so 2 any body wanting and top notch mural by the infamous john saenz u can call him 2 his cell and deal direct with him 361-558-1929


----------



## MiKLO

TTT


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

Whats up freddy how was the show in Laredo??

On Sun 8/03/08 RGV Lowriders will be having a picnic, stop by if you want.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

Congrats on the feature in street seen, homie.


----------



## lealbros

could u post more pic from my web


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jul 31 2008, 01:57 PM~11225798
> *could u post more pic from my web
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422740#


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz




----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jun 13 2008, 12:00 PM~10863036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ISN'T THIS BROWN IMPRESSIONS......


----------



## lealbros

ya but i painted them looks good for a 16 year old paint


----------



## 68caprice

YEA I'VE HAD TO CLEAN THOSE DAM WHITE WALLS WHEN I WAS A KID... TTT BROWN IMPRESSIONS #1 :biggrin:


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Aug 4 2008, 05:17 PM~11258173
> *ya but i painted them looks good for a 16 year old paint*


 :0


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

whats up freddy!!!!


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Damn, I didn't realize that Caprice has been in paint for that long. Seen it a few times at USA, since I work down the street.


----------



## lealbros

thanks man i need a copy of that that my dads car check the web i put more pic


----------



## lealbros

what is that mag


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Vajito magazine from like 10 yrs ago


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## 68caprice

TTT


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

There is a 1980 baby lincoln in the rgv freddy for $3,500.


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz




----------



## MiKLO

TTT


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jul 27 2008, 01:41 PM~11190556
> *to any custumers out there my good friend john saenz called me last night and said no more middle men so 2 any body wanting and top notch mural by the infamous john saenz u can call him 2 his cell and deal direct with him 361-558-1929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## MiKLO

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

Whats up freddy?
Que dice Corpus


----------



## lealbros

kind of slow


----------



## lealbros

does anyone need custom painting give me a call special prices


----------



## Cadd-Berry

*QUE PASA FRED YALL GONNA MAKE DOWN THIS YEAR IN NOVEMBER, SHOWS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK *


----------



## lealbros

hell ya the car will be there ibut i well not ill be in mexcio


----------



## 68caprice

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

fenders are ready. hope i dont have to sell them due to non payment


----------



## lealbros

will send


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Aug 31 2008, 09:05 PM~11486459
> *will send
> *


hope its here by wedsday


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 3 2008, 01:42 AM~10785561
> *Whats new? Just wanted to say hi Freddy. :wave:  :wave:
> *


wass up homie u still; got the blazer???


----------



## lealbros

i painted that orange tahoe too


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

week later and im still waiting on payment :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2008, 01:09 PM~11508067
> *week later and im still waiting on payment :uh:
> *


got someone wanting to but them cash right now. what you gonna do? let me know something


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Aug 21 2008, 08:33 PM~11407523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u guys do good work


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

Be safe out there Corpus.


----------



## Texaswayz

TTT


----------



## Texaswayz

For the south Texas boyz


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

well its friday after next and still no payment for fenders. so they are up for sale as of now


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 19 2008, 02:18 PM~11645903
> *well its friday after next and still no payment for fenders. so they are up for sale as of now
> *


ready to pay up yet?


----------



## Big Boy

bad ass work freddy!!!! see you this weekend at heat wave homie!!!


----------



## rug442

4 SALE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=433235


----------



## Lorena Rios




----------



## lealbros

hey what up


----------



## 94stang

i was justs wondering how much it would cost to do a mustang radicial. pm back!


----------



## FPEREZII

Congrats to all the City Style wins this past weekend. See ya'll in Vegas.


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Sep 19 2008, 10:43 AM~11643939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FPEREZII

Hey Freddy, Jesse said you might have some bucket seats for a 64. PM me back, let me know


----------



## FPEREZII

Good morning Freddy :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Oct 19 2008, 09:01 AM~11908961
> *what up
> *


wheres jesse at? still waiting for him to pay for these fenders for his bike :uh:


----------



## Big Bob

Hey its Big bob in alce tx. BIG shout out to frank. i wanna get my 96 lincoln painted. candy green. no patterns no body werk, just paint. 

we met at the car wash kool dude. how much for the job?
lemme know. 
you can E-mail me: [email protected]


----------



## lealbros

can you give me call so we can talk 361 728 7787 thanks freddy


----------



## FPEREZII

How's everything going Freddy?


----------



## lealbros

ok getting a new shop


----------



## FPEREZII

Where are you moving to?


----------



## lealbros

3802 apollo


----------



## lealbros

what up out there new shop looking good


----------



## FPEREZII

Congrats Freddy.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Yo freddy , I text you 10 times . Are you planning to hit me back>? :angry:


----------



## FPEREZII

Hey Freddy are ya'll going to the Magnificos show?


----------



## lealbros

no odessa here me come


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Nov 21 2008, 11:52 PM~12226831
> *no odessa here me come
> *


when yall leaving and how many cars are yall taking


----------



## Big Boy

i think there loading up now and about to leave within the hour!!!! best of luck CITY STYLE !!!!!! 4o am Nov 22


----------



## FPEREZII

Hope ya'll have a safe trip. Cutlass is in Houston.


----------



## DELGADO74

great job on tnis 63 guys, seen it in person over at a show in sac :thumbsup:is it in lifestyle or los angeles cc


----------



## MR.64wagon

LATIN KUSTOMS PASADENA TX.


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Nov 25 2008, 12:22 AM~12250965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great job on tnis 63 guys, seen it in person over at a show in sac  :thumbsup:is it in lifestyle or los angeles cc
> *


THE PATTERNS ARE PERFECT ON THIS CAR. THEY FOLLOW THE BODY LINES AND IT WAS NOT OVER DONE. THE CARS' PATTERNS DO NOT LOOK ALL TOO BUSY. PROPS TO THE BROTHERS, WISH YOU WERE IN SO.CAL.


----------



## FPEREZII

Hey Freddy, hope you and the family had a good thanksgiving, god bless.


----------



## lealbros

hit me up we can work something out


----------



## lealbros

what up out there anyone need a paint jod


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Nov 28 2008, 10:03 PM~12285554
> *hit me up we can work something out
> *


Car is already at a local reputable shop, but thanks just the same.


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Dec 2 2008, 09:48 PM~12318441
> *what up out there anyone need a paint jod
> *


LIKE A GOOD IDEA.


----------



## MR.64wagon

hey feddy finsh what you got first>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
then take more work punk>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## sic713

freddy, dont listen to that fagget.. tell him to finish what he gots 1st... hahahahhah


----------



## sic713

freddy, dont listen to that fagget.. tell him to finish what he gots 1st... hahahahhah


----------



## rug442

THEN GET TO WORK LEEJOHN. :twak: :rofl:


----------



## Big Boy

freddy dont work!!! he never at shop!!!! hahaha j/k


----------



## FPEREZII

Me me, pick me, I need a new paint job :biggrin:


----------



## lealbros

what im ready hit me up


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

pics from the odessa show 08


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

here are the pics i took of the lealbros rides at the show...


























































you guys do bad ass painting, i might have to take a trip down there next year for my paint job...


----------



## lealbros

thanks man let me i hook up looks good


----------



## lealbros

i need some paint job


----------



## FPEREZII

Cars are looking good Freddy.


----------



## lealbros

what up out there


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

whats up freddy happy holidays from the RGV.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Dec 9 2008, 07:25 PM~12383741
> *what up out there
> *


tell your brother im selling his fenders for non payment for the last 3 months, and will no longer do business with him again


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Dec 2 2008, 09:48 PM~12318441
> *what up out there anyone need a paint jod
> *




Yea I do for the past 2 yrs . :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

must be a sa thing


----------



## lealbros

no it not


----------



## lealbros

marry x mas


----------



## lealbros

merry x mas


----------



## FPEREZII

Merry X-Mas!!!


----------



## lealbros

happy new year to all


----------



## FPEREZII

Have a happy & safe new year Freddy, and to the Leal family.


----------



## lealbros

thamks man


----------



## 73 texas top less

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Sep 1 2008, 07:58 PM~11493382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats Up Leal Brothers!
That Was actually My Car!
Ocean Dreams! Stupid Idea Of
Sellin Her


----------



## lealbros

what up i repainted that car nice im looking for a 74 caprice


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

what up freddy ya'll gonna attend island jam this year?


----------



## lealbros

ya what up


----------



## 73 texas top less

Whats Up Brother!
Can you Plz Posted Up SOme Pic
That New Paint JOb On Ocean Dreams.
Will Love To See Her New Dress!
Plz TAke Care Of HEr=) Sure Miss Her=(


----------



## kandylac

TIMES TWO


----------



## lealbros

i wil try thanks man


----------



## FPEREZII

Hey homie, did you say you had some rims for sell? Let me know. I know of a 74 2dr hard top caprice that i picked up for someone, they might be willing to sell it. Let me know on those wheels.


----------



## lealbros

send me pic i wil buy them


----------



## Magentalicious

Thought I'd pass this on. 

Lay it Low link:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452485


Video News link
http://www.39online.com/pages/video/?autoS...&clipId=3325892


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Jan 15 2009, 01:18 PM~12713028
> *Thought I'd pass this on.
> 
> Lay it Low link:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452485
> Video News link
> http://www.39online.com/pages/video/?autoS...&clipId=3325892
> *


thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

Hey just passin threw. I got this for sale or trade. Pass it on, or let me know.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453404


----------



## kandylac

The news was making low riders to be an unsafe moving ticking time bomb. At least the cop said some truth. Installations should be done by proffesional. Or, am I wrong?


Does anyone think that a installers certification program is a good idea?

Mechanics have them. A.S.E. certifications.


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

fell in love with the paint job on that green caprice, seen it in odessa, awesome job!


----------



## lealbros

thanks man does anyone need paint jod out hit me up


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73 texas top less

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 26 2009, 07:16 PM~12822262
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## FPEREZII

What up Freddy!!!


----------



## lealbros

what up with the caprice


----------



## lealbros

whats up im looking for a 75 caprice anyone let me know


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jan 26 2009, 09:59 PM~12824524
> *what up with the  caprice
> *


The car is at the house just sitting there waiting for a heart.


----------



## lealbros

where is it at let me know


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Feb 1 2009, 08:13 AM~12873107
> *where is it at  let me know
> *


It is my cousins, he is not sure of what he wants to do with it yet, i will ask him agian and let you know.


----------



## lealbros

do u got pics


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Feb 1 2009, 10:14 PM~12878584
> *do u  got pics
> *


Not any close up pics, just when we went to go pick it up. I will try to e-mail you one.


----------



## lealbros

ok thanks


----------



## FPEREZII

Hey Freddy i e-mailed you those pics.


----------



## lealbros

what up with the caprice


----------



## FPEREZII

Did you get my Pm ?


----------



## lealbros

ya but i didnt want to hear that


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Feb 16 2009, 06:04 PM~13020711
> *ya but i didnt want to hear  that
> *


LOL... Sorry bRO, but i will keep trying to get it for you.


----------



## lealbros

ya u keep try please


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

congrats on the show feature in LRM City Style


----------



## lealbros

thanks man


----------



## FPEREZII

Hey freedy, i need a paint job on my monte, how much for white with silver leafing paterns and pinstriping? Around a bout price, car needs some body work.


----------



## pimptyne

im ready for that kandy apple red


----------



## lealbros

lets do it im ready


----------



## Lorena Rios

In Loving Memory of a Lowrider Legend
Robert M. Rios


Viewing will be held on Sunday March 1st from 5pm to 9pm at Funeraria Del Angel-Kaster Maxon & Futrell on 8817 Dyer Street.

Mass on Monday March 2nd at Lady of Guadalupe on Alabama at 10 am. Burial at Restlawn on Dyer Street.


----------



## Lorena Rios

Roberto M. Rios Sr. was and still is one of the greatest men that will never be forgotten. He always gave everything he could to all his kids. Teaching his children to do the very same with his grandkids. He has always taken care of everyone, but most importantly the women he loved and cherished. He is known and loved by many as a husband, father, grandfather and love of our life. He left all of us to be with the lord up above but through his family’s love and memories he will live on.

On behalf of the Rios Family, we want to dearly thank you all… for your loving emails, thoughts, and most of all your prayers during this difficult time. It’s just another way of showing how precious life can be and to learn to appreciate what we have no matter what situation we’re in. We don’t enjoy loosing somebody so special to us but he will be taken care of. 

He became a true legend by his dedication and hard work to build lowriders and will be missed through out the lowrider community.

Thank You 
Rios Family


----------



## lealbros

new pic of my work


----------



## lealbros




----------



## lealbros




----------



## lealbros




----------



## lealbros

[


----------



## lealbros




----------



## lealbros




----------



## kandylac

:0


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Boy

bad ass freddy!!! About time you learned how to downlaod pics!!! lol nice tho.. CITYSTLYE 2009


----------



## pimptyne

i had to show him how...........lol.......... maybe i can cut in line and get my car painted for spring break :twak:


----------



## lealbros

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=5992...599900838#http:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

nicely done freddy see ya at the island.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

damn corpus got talent
What happened to lowrider scene down there?
Here some pics from ya'll myspace.


----------



## Big Boy

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Mar 4 2009, 04:42 AM~13174817
> *i had to show him how...........lol.......... maybe i can cut in line and get my car painted for spring break :twak:
> *


now maybe you can show me????lol


----------



## FPEREZII

What's good bRO.


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 4 2009, 09:37 PM~13185595
> *damn corpus got talent
> What happened to lowrider scene down there?
> Here some pics from ya'll myspace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Too close to Florida, they're getting invaded by donks. :angry:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

wuz leal here some pics of the island show.


----------



## lealbros

thanks man looks good


----------



## MR.64wagon

paint that 65 already


----------



## lealbros




----------



## lealbros




----------



## lealbros




----------



## lealbros




----------



## lealbros




----------



## FPEREZII

Nice work Freddy...


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

those montes are bad ass.


----------



## pimptyne

im ready for the candy............... im next


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Mar 8 2009, 10:13 PM~13221335
> *paint that 65 already
> *


x2


----------



## lealbros

what up pimp t u ready


----------



## 1sexytre

wats up guys thought id drop in say hey and yall seem like cool people me and my sister had pleasure of meeting some you guys sunday in the park on sea shore blvd cars are nice cool people we come all the way from ohio on vacation and met some cool people hope to see you guys rollin sat before we leave out


----------



## The Truth

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Mar 8 2009, 10:13 PM~13221335
> *paint that 65 already
> *


Painted 65 for the linc....fare deal....lol


----------



## lealbros

OK GOT MORE PIC OF CAR SEND IT TO ME AT [email protected]


----------



## FPEREZII

What's good Freddy.


----------



## lealbros

not much i need a 74 caprice


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

Damn Freddy I saw the 66 at a local show here in the valley, the paint was off the hook.


----------



## FPEREZII

Hey Freddy i heard you have some green spokes for sale let me know.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Apr 20 2009, 09:36 PM~13637961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## mr wiked boy

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Apr 9 2009, 09:34 AM~13527599
> *not much i need a 74 caprice
> *


whats up bro i have a 74 its up for grabs pm me if interested ....


----------



## Pure Xtc

Hey Freddy!! Get At me Bro!! you never got back!!


----------



## show-bound

scene most all these in person..even from way back when...Corpus shows...

pics do no justice!!!


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Apr 20 2009, 09:36 PM~13637961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can I recommend some Caprice tailight for that badboy?


----------



## MiKLO

were yall still looking to trade or sell the pink lincoln? let me know


----------



## lealbros

ya what up what do u have


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Mar 3 2009, 07:17 PM~13170680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do u have pics of this one finished  ...post please :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## lealbros

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 22 2009, 10:55 PM~13661871
> *Hey Freddy!! Get At me Bro!! you never got back!!
> *


----------



## MR.64wagon

your wrong on what u did freddy. that was not cool bro all the cars that u painted for us...... and u did that kind shit that cool. u acting like ur boy candyman


lil joe (latin kustom)


----------



## southside customs




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GHETTO60

:dunno: DETAILS :dunno:


----------



## GHETTO60

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 28 2009, 05:10 PM~13719725
> *your wrong on what u did freddy. that was not cool bro all the cars that  u painted for us...... and u did that kind shit that cool. u acting like ur boy candyman
> lil joe  (latin kustom)
> *



DETAILS :dunno:


----------



## southside customs

lets just say car been sittin for too long and not worked on..


----------



## pimptyne

good work takes time.....................


----------



## pimptyne

pics from the parade


----------



## sic713

so it takes 3 yrs 2 paint a 64 wagon???


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2009, 08:29 AM~13861605
> *so it takes 3 yrs 2 paint a 64 wagon???
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lealbros

YOU GOT TO PAYYYYY FOR QUALITY WORK THIS AINT NO MAACO SPECIAL. :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## lealbros

ya a project ma dont hate


----------



## lealbros

why do u think they come to corpus no one is going to hook people up like i did


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@May 12 2009, 04:23 PM~13866423
> *why do u think they come to corpus  no one is going to hook people up like i did
> *


i used to hook people in corpus up . but not no more


----------



## lealbros

i know how u feel


----------



## rug442

:wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2009, 10:29 AM~13861605
> *so it takes 3 yrs 2 paint a 64 wagon???
> *



:0


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+May 12 2009, 07:03 PM~13866830-->
> 
> 
> 
> i used to hook people in corpus up .  but not no more
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lealbros_@May 12 2009, 07:11 PM~13866919
> *i know how u feel
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## eight1eightstyle

how much for a multi-color paint job.. fully candy???


----------



## lealbros

what kind of car is it


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@May 22 2009, 05:13 PM~13972803
> *how much for a multi-color paint job.. fully candy???
> *


you need to give him about 6 yrs or to finsh a paint job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

**************bad people*********************


----------



## sic713

hahaaaaa


----------



## eight1eightstyle

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@May 27 2009, 09:36 PM~14021042
> *you need to give him about 6 yrs  or to finsh a paint job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> **************bad people*********************
> *


dammmmm that bad.. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lealbros

ya if u would pay this is not a payment plan ha ha ha ha have u seen the shit u bring to me i see why noone wil do that work for all


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@May 28 2009, 10:09 AM~14023991
> *ya if u would pay this is not a payment plan  ha ha ha ha  have u seen the shit u bring to me i see why noone wil do that work for all
> *


i dont think you will ever get business from someone from this site ever again, might as well go to rollin84z.com


----------



## lealbros

they are just hates they want a macco special bro i dont have to time to bullshit with lowballers


----------



## lealbros

i got alot of work real paint jobs thanks god


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

everyshop lags at one time or another. you just have to get that job out and move on. but making excuses just makes the situation worse. like what your brother did to me :angry:


----------



## lealbros

i dont make excuses it the truth


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

if the job is too big for the paycheck , dont take the job in


----------



## lealbros

that the point dont want to pay for a god job want a hook up price


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@May 28 2009, 11:01 AM~14025843
> *that the point dont want to pay for  a god job  want a hook up price
> *


then dont take the job in.


----------



## lealbros

i know thats right


----------



## MR.64wagon




----------



## los23

Dont know what everyone is talking about, Freddy is good peoples. I keep sending them people and everyone is always more than satisfied. Plus price is always more than reasonable for the quality of work your getting :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

thanks it just some people


----------



## Big Boy

Leal Bros custom painting all the way for me!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

Freddy does good work at a fair price i think, just my opinion of the man. He has never done me wrong. Not trying to start anything, just saying i have never had any problems when dealing with him. Take care & god bless.


----------



## lealbros

thanks man what up with the caprice


----------



## cadillac ron

IN MY CITY ITS CITY STYLES ALL DA WAY....SO FUCK WAT DEM HATERS HEARD...


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jun 1 2009, 08:35 PM~14067608
> *thanks  man what up with the caprice
> *


Not sure still waiting to see what he is going to do. I'll let you know.


----------



## lealbros

im looking for a 1974 caprice hit me up if someone has one thanks fred


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

what up freddy ya'll going to Laredo?


----------



## lealbros

what up dont know


----------



## FPEREZII

hey are you going to the victoria show?


----------



## lealbros

r u going


----------



## pimptyne

lets fix my fender for the sa carshow ........................


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

there is a 76 glasshouse here in the valley freddy
pm you da number


----------



## lealbros

thanks man


----------



## FPEREZII

Hope to see you at the San Antinio WEGO show.


----------



## lealbros

ya we wil be there hope to see u there


----------



## lealbros

what up with the 1974 caprice i need one bad


----------



## lealbros

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Aug 6 2008, 08:48 PM~11278757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking for this year of car, so if you know anyone or where one is for sale please let me know or call me at 361-728-7787. would like to build one for my dad... this use to be my dads car in the early 80's so i would like to build another one like it for him. 1974 caprice....


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

did you call to the one I told you?


----------



## Rolling Chevys

do you chrome bumpers? i got a set for a regal. thanks


----------



## lealbros

yes i do


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jun 24 2009, 06:29 PM~14287657
> *what up with the 1974 caprice i need  one bad
> *


Been trying, but he don't want to come off of it at the time. How much do u want to spend, so i can tell him what you have to offer.


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jun 24 2009, 10:33 PM~14289071
> *yes i do
> *


how much?


----------



## lealbros

thanks for the caprice wil come out soon


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jul 15 2009, 09:08 PM~14488317
> *thanks for the caprice wil come out soon
> *


Glad we could help bro. :biggrin: Take care & god bless


----------



## sic713

:0


----------



## pimptyne

:twak: lets go to the heatwave .............


----------



## FPEREZII

What it dew homies. :biggrin:


----------



## chato26

what up fred uffin: uffin:


----------



## lealbros

what it dew


----------



## pimptyne

do you do payment plans...........lol


----------



## lealbros

sure lol


----------



## Big Boy

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Aug 20 2009, 10:35 PM~14834551
> *sure lol
> *


Get to work homies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pimptyne

put some pics up already..........


----------



## lealbros

need to come over to the shop


----------



## pimptyne

check out these candy cars ...... http://vimeo.com/6262192


----------



## lealbros

thats bad ass


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## kandylac

NICE WORK GUYS , FLAKE AND PATTERNS IS NOW A DIEING ART.


----------



## lealbros

thats old school


----------



## FPEREZII

looking good.:wave:


----------



## ebarraga

Clean work bro.


----------



## lealbros

THANKS MAN R U GOING TO VEGAS


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Oct 5 2009, 05:03 PM~15275538
> *THANKS MAN R U GOING TO VEGAS
> *


 :angry: No Vegas for me this year


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

love that style of paint jobs keep it up bros


----------



## gottie

:thumbsup:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

Damn freddy job well done!


----------



## Los 210

Nice work


----------



## lealbros

thanks


----------



## FPEREZII

*Looking good in Vegas* :thumbsup:


----------



## pimptyne

at the heatwave corpus christi


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne

baby bash and dezi b came by the heatwave


----------



## Los 210

Looking good.


----------



## pimptyne

the lealbros at the las vegas super show ....


----------



## lowandslow82

badass!!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII

2 Members: FPEREZII, lealbros

Whut it dew, looking good in Vegas bro :thumbsup:


----------



## sin2clown

how did it go in Vegas


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Oct 3 2009, 11:56 PM~15261560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## MGTOYII

I KNOW THE PACHUCONS ON THE LEFT. WHO IS ON THE RIGHT?





SAMMY 
AUSTIN TEXAS


----------



## lealbros

jimmy leal


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## FPEREZII

* Up for grabs I have a set of bucket seats out of a 1964 Impala. The seats need to be recoverd, but they are not ripped up. The springs look to be in good shape. All the chrome is there but could use some polishing due to surface rust.One of the rails has a broken mount. Other than that all they really need is new side clips. What you see is what you get. Pm me if you have any questions. *
































































* This is the track with the broken mount, on the bottom right. *


----------



## rug442

YOU THANK YOU CAN FIX IT......


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Nov 15 2009, 11:03 PM~15676264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU THANK YOU CAN FIX IT......
> *


* Ouch, that's gotta hurt. Good luck with the fix. *


----------



## lealbros

what the fuck happened yes i can paint it again dam bro


----------



## 1980lincoln

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Nov 16 2009, 12:03 AM~15676264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU THANK YOU CAN FIX IT......
> *


that sucks


----------



## sic713

he was sippin syrup, swangin and bangin jammin screwed & chopped country music...


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 18 2009, 11:59 PM~15710775
> *he was sippin syrup, swangin and bangin jammin screwed & chopped  country music...
> *


LOL.....THE LAST PART IS TRUE.


----------



## FPEREZII

* Good luck in Odessa. *


----------



## lealbros

THANKS


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS




----------



## majikmike0118

awesome work homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pimptyne

where the pics


----------



## lealbros

what up


----------



## pimptyne

leal bros in odessa .....


----------



## pimptyne

pinky is back ....... i had to post them.......


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## Magentalicious

Hola City Style!! Tks for making the trip to Odessa.


----------



## lealbros

THANKS CANT WAIT TIL NEXT YEAR


----------



## Big Boy

happy thanksgiving leal bros!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

pure art !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

Love the paint work, i keep telling ppl up here you all are the real deal down in corpus not the bubble guy.Good stuff!


----------



## lealbros

thanks man give me a shot


----------



## Mr. GOON




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## Los 210

:thumbsup:


----------



## sin2clown

thats some nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by sin2clown_@Dec 3 2009, 09:35 PM~15865578
> *thats some nice work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


_X's 2_


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Dec 7 2009, 01:43 AM~15896311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Such nice flake. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

thanks can u tel ur cous to cal me i need the title for caprice


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Dec 7 2009, 02:25 PM~15901027
> *thanks can u tel ur cous to cal me i need the title for caprice
> *


Will do, he left out of country for a few weeks, but i will let him know somehow.


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Dec 8 2009, 01:59 AM~15909898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* Very very nice. Looking good Jesse. * :thumbsup:


----------



## Bosslac

bad ass..love the flake


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## lealbros

im looking for a 1975 chevy caprice drop top anyone have one let me know thanks


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Dec 11 2009, 07:24 PM~15953647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: Looks good.


----------



## Crystal Images

NiceTTT :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## lealbros

whats up


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Dec 15 2009, 01:11 PM~15989185
> *whats up
> *


:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Dec 18 2009, 07:45 PM~16024626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* Ahhh.....old yellow.... It came out nice. * :thumbsup:


----------



## pimptyne

r u ok bro......lol


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Dec 21 2009, 01:36 PM~16048075
> *r u ok bro......lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :0  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

ya sick as fuck lol


----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Mar 3 2009, 07:22 PM~13170722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anyone know the color code for this Purple or any info on it. Please pm me thanks.


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## The Truth

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Dec 8 2009, 01:59 AM~15909898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Good


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## lealbros

merry xmas too all lealbros


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

Whats up Corpus !!!!!!!
Happy Holidays from the valley!!
When is Texas Tours gonna do another show in Corpus??
I miss that show, I think south texas deserves it.


----------



## lealbros

im trying i want to make one


----------



## mrouija

Let me know...we would love the WEGO Tour to sanction a Corpus show as well!


----------



## lealbros

hell ya thats bad ass lets do it or talk about it im ready


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by mrouija+Dec 25 2009, 07:22 PM~16089906-->
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know...we would love the WEGO Tour to sanction a Corpus show as well!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lealbros_@Dec 26 2009, 08:15 AM~16092806
> *hell ya thats bad ass lets do it or talk about it im ready
> *


 :uh: :0 :thumbsup: * Nice! *


----------



## lealbros

HAPPY NEW YEARS TOO EVERYONE


----------



## FPEREZII

* Happy New Years.....Hope y'all have a great one, be safe out there tonight. * :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## allredss

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Oct 18 2009, 01:43 AM~15391239
> *the lealbros at the las vegas super show ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE WORK, I WISH MY CAR LOOKED LIKE THAT!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Dec 26 2009, 10:15 AM~16092806
> *hell ya thats bad ass lets do it or talk about it im ready
> *


READY TO CRUISE THE COAST,

BEen along time since i been out there!


----------



## lealbros

ya whats up wil come on down


----------



## Guest

wow, really nice work freddy


----------



## amistad

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Mar 3 2009, 07:17 PM~13170680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AN AMISTAD C.C. BISHOP RANFLA !! NICE JOB ON THE PATTERNS . DESDE AMISTAD C.C. CHICAGO :biggrin: !


----------



## lealbros

thanks man


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## The Truth




----------



## lealbros

nice


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## lealbros

IS ANYONE LOOKING FOR PARTS FOR A 1993 CAD I GOT SOME PARTS HIT ME UP


----------



## MRJ-AIR

if ya ever need a muralist just hit me up!


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jan 15 2010, 06:10 AM~16298750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Old Yellow looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04

:biggrin:


----------



## King Lac

Are you located WOW? Whats up with that baby blue convert 67 caddy you have out front? for sale?


----------



## Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC

BABY BLUE CADILLAC IN NOT FOR SALE!!! Its my baby... just waitin in line to get painted


----------



## King Lac

Sent you PM


----------



## amistad

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jan 15 2010, 06:10 AM~16298750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SE ABIENTAN CON LOS PATTERNS ! NICE WORK .


----------



## pimptyne

hurry up .....


----------



## pimptyne

another car done and going home......


----------



## pimptyne

oh shit ...... my car is next......yeah buddy


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## FPEREZII

:thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Feb 6 2010, 08:53 PM~16534964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool!


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Feb 6 2010, 07:53 PM~16534964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Thats gonna look good.*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Feb 6 2010, 09:53 PM~16534964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



It looks good just like that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pimptyne

we need some doors and drivers side fender for a 77, 78 ,or 79 coupe deville ... help :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lealbros

whats up im looking for some 13x7 cross lace 72 spokes


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## tuki

man those kandy combos are sick :wow:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Feb 22 2010, 03:28 AM~16686286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The cars were looking good Sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy

LOOKS GOOD!!!!!


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

ya'll coming to the island?


----------



## customcutlass

hey would yall happen to have a pass side turn signal or the trimming around the vinal top or the rear driver side spear let me know thanks


----------



## lealbros

what kind of car


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Feb 22 2010, 05:28 AM~16686286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jan 16 2010, 12:10 AM~16298750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



talented artist, love it... build fueled by doritos and coca-cola i see...


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 7 2010, 02:43 PM~16540061
> *It looks good just like that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by pimptyne+Feb 6 2010, 08:53 PM~16534964-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pimptyne_@Mar 2 2010, 01:35 AM~16769009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You boys are sick with that fine line!


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## lealbros

thanks man


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jan 15 2010, 08:10 AM~16298750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice :0


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Mar 9 2010, 08:14 AM~16837285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Mar 1 2010, 11:00 AM~16760251
> *what kind of car
> *


He is looking for 96 Fleetwood parts.


----------



## HECTOR664

:thumbsup: all your works are very good I like SALUDOS DE TIJUAS... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## lealbros

thanks man alot more coming soon


----------



## lealbros

thanks man alot more coming soon


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jan 6 2008, 11:21 PM~9625262
> *The baddest monte in the texas scene
> as seen in lrm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Completely BADD ASSS!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Mar 9 2010, 09:14 AM~16837285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: That's Beautiful! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## kandylac

:0


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Mar 10 2010, 02:39 PM~16851310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow I Really like that Truck! :biggrin: Can I Have It!!! :cheesy:


----------



## allredss

:biggrin: Any new progress pics freddy, you know what im talkin about. 






no ****


----------



## customcutlass

its for a 96 fleetwood let me know thanks


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## sin2clown

was up with that 70 :thumbsup:


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Mar 10 2010, 02:47 PM~16851368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD


----------



## lealbros

getting ready for kandy


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## danny chawps

> pinky is back ....... i had to post them.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turned out nice , what size flake did u use and how much of it? new to spraying flakes :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## lealbros




----------



## 93caddy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:drama:


----------



## sin2clown

:worship:


----------



## lealbros




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Mar 18 2010, 04:32 PM~16929799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Looks good.


----------



## customcutlass

saw yall out this weekend looked real nice good job on the fleetwood to


----------



## lealbros

thanks


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## Magentalicious

Cruising by to see whas up with the Leal Bros!! 

uffin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:worship: Incredible how you tranform cars  


:thumbsup: Wonder-fullllllll


----------



## lealbros

looking good


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## FPEREZII

What's going on Freddy, how is everything?


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## lealbros

HAPPY EASTER EVERTHING LOOKING GOOD GETTING READY FOR VICTORIA


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## lealbros

whats up want those wheels or what


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Apr 8 2010, 04:47 AM~17132012
> *whats up want those wheels or what
> *


I don't have any thing to match them with. What's the ticket, send me a pm bro.


----------



## The Truth

yall boyz looked good at the show in Victoria. I like that green rag house!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## sin2clown

yall looked good Victoria


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## lealbros

thanks man get ready for city style 20 an dance on july 31 and bar b q would like to invide all the clubs if yall would like to come over let me know thanks fred


----------



## pimptyne

looks like mine is ready 4 candy......


----------



## FPEREZII

:thumbsup:


----------



## sin2clown

cant wait to see the t bird :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

thanks soon its coming out go


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## The Truth

> like that raghouse in the back


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## FPEREZII

:thumbsup:


----------



## degre576

Badass work. That t bird is gonna be looking crazy.


----------



## rug442

:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## sin2clown

that t bird looks sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## rug442

NICE


----------



## Galaxywirewheels

:ninja:


----------



## sin2clown

ur paint jobs are mean


----------



## lealbros

THANKS MAN


----------



## i rep

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Feb 22 2010, 03:28 AM~16686286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


freddys jus gettn better & better like wine i like this glass house


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@May 27 2010, 11:09 PM~17628807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :cheesy:


----------



## lealbros

working on the graphics more to come


----------



## Lokey

DAMN... THAT CUTDOGG STANDS OUT NICE


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@May 23 2010, 12:10 AM~17574501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The lines are lookin' good. Any more updates?


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## mike661




----------



## Cadd-Berry

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jun 3 2010, 05:03 AM~17682525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CITY STYLE CC gettin down with there rides. Can't wait to join you guys in celebrating your 20th anniversary in July. Keep up the good work you do not just for your car club, but in representing the Lowrider movement. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

we cant wait also it going to be bad ass hope to c u ther . all ways representing the lowrider movement i lov it


----------



## sin2clown

that t bird is nice uffin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by sin2clown_@Jun 3 2010, 08:41 AM~17684202
> *that t bird is nice uffin:
> *


Yes Sir! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadd-Berry

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jun 3 2010, 09:54 AM~17683721
> *we cant wait also it going to be bad ass hope to c u ther .  all ways representing the lowrider movement i lov it
> *


WE WILL BE THERE. :yes: :yes: :yes: Check your mail, you should get the cd today. Say hi to all for us.


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jun 3 2010, 03:03 AM~17682525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lorena Rios

CHECK IT OUT R&R'S DELIGHT!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nivFVwOQgN4


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jun 3 2010, 04:03 AM~17682525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Magentalicious

What's up Leal Bros!!

Got mail yet?


----------



## lealbros

no not today


----------



## Cadd-Berry

:wave: Freddy found some old pics, you know the ones when your Dad and me had black hair LOL. I'll be sending them out to you soon. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lealbros

lol ok cool like 5years ago right lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That Bird is beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HMART1970

*HERE IS A FEW I SNAPPED UP FROM THE LATIN KUSTOMS SHOW, THANKS FOR COMING OUT!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## lealbros

it was a great show next year we wil showup again but with more cars thanks


----------



## Cadd-Berry

Orale Freddy, did you get the cd in the mail?


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jun 6 2010, 10:18 PM~17712161
> *it was a great show next year we wil showup again but with more cars thanks
> *


*ORALE THATS A BET AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup: *


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## Trendsetta 68

beautiful cars !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jun 7 2010, 07:01 AM~17714769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth




----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jun 7 2010, 06:01 AM~17714769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL A PAINT JOB!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lealbros

thanks and alot of hard work and alot of tape lol


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jun 7 2010, 06:03 AM~17714772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: Great line up bro.


----------



## DETONATER

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac

Tell you what, looks like for my next custom paint job, Corpus Christi road trip. :biggrin:


----------



## Magentalicious

I know you have to have mail by now???????????????
:wow:


----------



## lealbros

thanks bro come on down im ready


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 8 2010, 07:14 PM~17730877
> *NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL A PAINT JOB!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2!! got them patterns on lock!


----------



## lealbros

yes i got the cd thanks


----------



## Galaxywirewheels

:dunno:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 8 2010, 07:49 PM~17732345
> *Tell you what, looks like for my next custom paint job, Corpus Christi road trip.  :biggrin:
> *



Damn thats gonna turn heads in Cali.


----------



## lealbros

if you would like to go the the city style 20th anniversary dance july 31, 2010 @7pm American Bank Center ....... ...send mailing address and info ..... or call me at 3617287787.....also sunday we will be having a BBQ and picnic.....thanks


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jun 11 2010, 12:57 PM~17760710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you would like to go the the city style 20th anniversary dance july 31, 2010 @7pm American Bank Center ....... ...send mailing address and info ..... or call me at 3617287787.....also sunday we will be having a BBQ and picnic.....thanks
> *



Bump...TTT for the homie Freddy.


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## FPEREZII

Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## cutebratt04

Wow! That's Nice! ^^ :biggrin:


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## FPEREZII

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FPEREZII, hot$tuff5964, lealbros

What's good Freddy, how is everything?

Hola....Margarito :wave:


----------



## sic713

lookin good homies


----------



## lealbros

thanks bros just busy painting car and u its hot outside


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jun 18 2010, 07:22 PM~17828140
> *thanks bros just busy painting car and u its hot outside
> *


Just got back out to Louisiana. Trying to make some money, I have to many projects to finish. :happysad:


----------



## Lokey

WATS UP FREDDY.... DAMN THAT CADDY CAME OUT CLEAN


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jun 18 2010, 06:47 PM~17827067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is the sickest paint job I've seen in a long time!


----------



## lealbros

thanks bro


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jun 18 2010, 05:49 PM~17827081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## amistad

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jun 3 2010, 03:03 AM~17682525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SE ABIENTAN CON LA PINTURA CARNALES !!!! AND THEM PATTERNS ARE CHINGON ! DESDE CHICAGO, AMISTAD C.C. PURO TEJON !!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This picture is classic ! Beautiful panel lines !


----------



## Cadd-Berry

Freddy let me know if you got the pics in the mail already. Also let me know if your gonna be able to get me a copy of the commercial.


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## 214pinkcandy




----------



## FPEREZII

* Now this is a man who knows how to lay down some tape. * :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros




----------



## lealbros

City Style Lowrider Car Club is celebrating their 20th Anniversary and would like to invite all car clubs to this celebration. The dance is on Saturday, July 31st with a BBQ / Car Show there after on Sunday, Aug. 1st. Open to all car clubs, friends and family! 

Attention all car club PRESIDENTS: Please send your mailing address and car club affiliation so you can receive an invitation with entry cards. Please bring your show cars and don't forget to dress to impress. 

For you out of town clubs - Holiday Inn Emerald Beach has a deal for your over night stay. Will give more details once receive mailing information.

Most Importantly - LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL FEATURE THIS SPECIAL EVENT!

If you have any questions hit me up with a call or msg. 

Thank you,

Fred Leal
President
City Style Car Club 
Corpus Christi, TX


----------



## Lokey

_*WILL BE THERE*_ :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros+Jun 22 2010, 11:03 PM~17862895-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lealbros_@Jun 22 2010, 11:05 PM~17862905
> *City Style Lowrider Car Club is celebrating their 20th Anniversary and would like to invite all car clubs to this celebration. The dance is on Saturday, July 31st with a BBQ / Car Show there after on Sunday, Aug. 1st. Open to all car clubs, friends and family!
> 
> Attention all car club PRESIDENTS: Please send your mailing address and car club affiliation so you can receive an invitation with entry cards. Please bring your show cars and don't forget to dress to impress.
> 
> For you out of town clubs - Holiday Inn Emerald Beach has a deal for your over night stay. Will give more details once receive mailing information.
> 
> Most Importantly - LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL FEATURE THIS SPECIAL EVENT!
> 
> If you have any questions hit me up with a call or msg.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Fred Leal
> President
> City Style Car Club
> Corpus Christi, TX
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## sin2clown

Low Impression will be there


----------



## lealbros

thanks


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## Cadd-Berry

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jun 25 2010, 12:55 AM~17881760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 73 Rag

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jun 25 2010, 12:55 AM~17881760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jun 26 2010, 04:31 AM~17891575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN ITS FINALLY CLEARED.... LOOKS SHARP FREDDY.... AND UR DADS LINC. LOOKS DAMN GOOD TOO


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homies that 'Bird and that Lincoln are sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII

:thumbsup:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

Damn Corpitos, Texas legends. 
Ya'll been in the game for some time.
LRM should show more recognition to ya'll.


----------



## lealbros

july 31 2010 LRM wil recognition us and also my dad THANKS BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jun 26 2010, 08:51 PM~17895120
> *july 31 2010  LRM  wil  recognition us and also my dad  THANKS BRO
> *










............Well deserved bro!!! Congratulations.


----------



## lealbros

thanks cant wait


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jun 26 2010, 06:51 PM~17895120
> *july 31 2010  LRM  wil  recognition us and also my dad  THANKS BRO
> *


Damn...wish I could make it, but I have to work. :angry: Congrats though....well deserved.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

nice rides homies


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadd-Berry

Orale Primos (City Style) hope you guys are OK with El Mojado Alex comming your way lol. you all are gonna get a bunch of rain according to the news out here in West Texas. All of you in Corpus, Beeville, Brownsville (Brown Impressions) stay safe. See you in July.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

* What's Up :biggrin: .... soy Norma from CCE  I just wanted to stop by and say hello! * :wave:


----------



## lealbros

ya thanks i got my boats ready lol


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jun 30 2010, 05:16 PM~17929664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Eriko

:happysad:


----------



## sin2clown

stay dry and see you guys in july


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jun 30 2010, 07:12 PM~17929634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Freakin' sick !!!!!!!!! Those colors flow so good together, this is gonna hurt 'em fo sho!


----------



## lealbros

thanks man hope too see all of yall for the anniverary


----------



## pimptyne

come play poker....


----------



## 93caddy

nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne

dripping wettttttt


----------



## FPEREZII

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jul 3 2010, 05:21 AM~17951415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN, NO INVITAN BRO.... HAHA ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE... SAVE ME A TACO... SEE U GUYS IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS


----------



## lealbros

ok cool see u soon


----------



## DETONATER

:wow: That Lincoln is off the chain.. Great job with the paint! :wow: 

How can I become your flake supplier? I've got what you need.. :biggrin:


----------



## unique1987

Come check out my Store in DALLAS / GARLAND, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


OR GO TO MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## Trendsetta 68

Nice !


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jul 5 2010, 04:08 AM~17962527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN IIITTTT!!!.... DID THE HOMIE JUAN GET TO TAKE THAT TROPHY HOME?... :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## pimptyne

getting ready for that 20th Anniversary...


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jul 5 2010, 10:21 PM~17969698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE HOMIE "DIRTY" KEEPING THEM RIDES SHARP N SPOTLESS


----------



## Cadd-Berry

Freddy, give me a call.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jul 3 2010, 07:28 AM~17951431
> *dripping wettttttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


best use of colors in my book!!


----------



## sin2clown

pimptyne Posted Yesterday, 11:21 PM 
getting ready for that 20th Anniversary...

thats one hell of a line up :worship: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 6 2010, 03:18 PM~17974000
> *best use of colors in my book!!
> *


X2!


----------



## lealbros

thanks


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave:


----------



## pimptyne

somebody is getting chrome...


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## FPEREZII

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FPEREZII, lealbros, DOUGHBOY940

:wave: What's good Freddy? Hey do yu have any parts for a 96 fleetwood? I need the upper a-arms. Didn't know if Juan still had that parts car. Thanks.


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jul 8 2010, 10:22 PM~17998514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice!


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jul 9 2010, 02:12 AM~18000219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

hope all of yall could come out its going to b bad ass cant wait


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jul 9 2010, 08:59 PM~18007287
> *hope all of yall could come out its going to b bad ass cant wait
> *


IM DEFENATELY GONA BE THERE.... IM SO EXCITED I BOUGHT ME A NEW SHIRT FOR THAT SATURDAY DANCE... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, lealbros

:wave:


----------



## Cadd-Berry

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jul 9 2010, 04:12 AM~18000219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its countdown time. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lealbros

i know bro we r getting ther also


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## 73 Rag

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 9 2010, 11:03 PM~18007319
> *IM DEFENATELY GONA BE THERE.... IM SO EXCITED I BOUGHT ME A NEW SHIRT FOR THAT SATURDAY DANCE... LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jul 9 2010, 04:12 AM~18000219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This artwork is beautiful !

Have fun homies!


----------



## FPEREZII

Any more pictures of the 74 caprice. :biggrin: The purple one.


----------



## lealbros

YA ON JULY 31 2010 LOL


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jul 12 2010, 09:19 PM~18031160
> *YA ON  JULY 31 2010  LOL
> *


 :0 Come on Freddy, I won't be able to make it. :angry: Let me see a couple sneek peeks of the finished product. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko




----------



## FPEREZII

:nicoderm:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave: :wave:


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jul 3 2010, 06:28 AM~17951431
> *dripping wettttttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


needs more flake



jk. looks awesome!


----------



## Fonzoh

:wave: LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

thanks


----------



## Cadd-Berry

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jul 15 2010, 11:19 PM~18058856
> *thanks
> *


 :wave: waz-up Primo, noticed your text this morning. Give me a call when u get a chance.


----------



## lealbros

i cant wait for the dance and to see all the car clubs in town next week it going to a great


----------



## Cadd-Berry

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jul 20 2010, 11:23 PM~18098299
> *i cant wait for the dance and to see all the car clubs  in town next week it going to a great
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fontaine4

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jul 8 2010, 09:22 PM~17998514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: WHAT HAPPENED TO THE SWANGAS? YOU NOT DOING THE SLAB ANYMORE?


----------



## pimptyne

still got the swangs they just put ds on it for the citystyle 20th annivesrary dance....


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## Trendsetta 68

Beautiful work !


----------



## lealbros

THANKS BRO. WOW JUST ONE MORE WEEK TIL THE DAY CANT WAIT


----------



## FPEREZII

Damn, wish I could make it bro. The cars are looking good though. :thumbsup:


----------



## pimptyne

click the pic to see it start...


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jul 25 2010, 06:21 PM~18138312
> *click the pic to see it start...
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

thanks wish u could


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jul 25 2010, 06:21 PM~18138312
> *click the pic to see it start...
> 
> *


ENGINE RUNS BEAUTIFUL.... CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON... LESS THAN A WEEK HOMIES!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadd-Berry

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jul 25 2010, 08:21 PM~18138312
> *click the pic to see it start...
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot: 
Will be heading out early Friday morning to celebrate with you guys. :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jul 25 2010, 08:21 PM~18138312
> *click the pic to see it start...
> 
> *



Sounds great !


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## lealbros

bad ass be here waiting for u bro have a safe trip


----------



## laredo85

Have seen ur work since I was back in laredo. U all do some clean work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:nicoderm:


----------



## lealbros

getting ready


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jul 27 2010, 02:46 PM~18155620
> *getting ready
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## Magentalicious

READY TO ROLL FIRST THING IN THE MORNING!! </span>


----------



## lealbros

good luck and have a safe trip. looking great! i am still here at the shop! looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Jul 29 2010, 08:34 PM~18180463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY TO ROLL FIRST THING IN THE MORNING!!  </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne+Jul 31 2010, 01:22 AM~18191914-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pimptyne_@Jul 31 2010, 01:49 AM~18191961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: Wish I could be there.


----------



## amistad

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Jul 31 2010, 01:49 AM~18191961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Happy 20th para CITYSTYLE c.c. departe de AMISTAD c.c. the auditorium looks kickass with the ranflas lined up . orale !


----------



## Lokey

COUGHT A PIC OF THIS SIGN ON SATURDAY WHEN WE WERE HEADED UR WAY 











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sin2clown

mann we had good time and the b b q was good thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

Thank you to everyone that came down for our celebration! Man, what a good time we had! City Style is so thankful for all our family, friends and car clubs from ALL over that came to celebrate this special time with us. I hope everyone had a safe trip home. Hopefully I will post some pics soon. Much love and respect! Until the next time.


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Aug 2 2010, 06:20 PM~18210584
> *Thank you to everyone that came down for our celebration!  Man, what a good time we had!  City Style is so thankful for all our family, friends and car clubs from ALL over that came to celebrate this special time with us.  I hope everyone had a safe trip home.  Hopefully I will post some pics soon.  Much love and respect!  Until the next time.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Aug 2 2010, 11:38 PM~18213791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN(TEARS IN MY EYES)... THAT MOMENT IS UNFORGETABLE AND PRICELESS :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## 73 Rag

Orale City Style! Just got in about 30 minutes ago. :wave: 

Gracias por el hospitality. Had a good time. Se aventaron!! Everything looked good. 

One complaint ................. turn down the heat next time. Us WEST TEXANS can't handle the humidity. :uh:

Hope to see you guys in November. Orale Mr. Pancho!!! Get your troka and trailer ready. :worship: 


Joe


----------



## lealbros

thanks so yall made it safe good see u soon


----------



## 73 Rag

Pics already being downloaded ...............

COMING SOON!! :biggrin:


----------



## lealbros




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## lealbros

My Wife










My Son - Freddy Jr.










My family


----------



## lealbros




----------



## lealbros

Father Joseph Blessed our cars.


----------



## lealbros

El Jefe (the car) and Victoria (the model) first photo shoot!


























Pancho and Aurora Leal


----------



## Magentalicious

Clink on link below for more pictures. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=417501&st=3300


----------



## Magentalicious




----------



## FPEREZII

Glad y'all had a great turnout. I wish y'all the best.


----------



## DETONATER

TTT for the club, you guys were looking really good out there.. Nice Rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadd-Berry

Pancho Leal Getting behind the wheel of his new car for the first time


----------



## lealbros

THANKS BRO CANT WAIT TOO SEE U SOON IN NOVEMBER FOR CAR SHOW TAKE CARE


----------



## RAMIREZ512

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Aug 5 2010, 04:36 PM~18238403
> *THANKS BRO CANT WAIT TOO SEE U SOON IN NOVEMBER FOR CAR SHOW TAKE CARE
> *



WOW NICE CARS LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD A GREAT TIME
WHEN ARE YOU GUYS PUTTING ON THE NEXT CAR SHOW OR ATTENDING ?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Aug 5 2010, 05:36 PM~18238403
> *THANKS BRO CANT WAIT TOO SEE U SOON IN NOVEMBER FOR CAR SHOW TAKE CARE
> *


hats off!


----------



## Chucks

congrats on 20 yrs City Style ... much respect yall :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Aug 6 2010, 12:35 AM~18242154
> *congrats on 20 yrs City Style ... much respect yall  :cheesy:
> *


X2! Congrats homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great flicks too !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Aug 7 2010, 12:10 AM~18250332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good luck, I hope y'all have a safe trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

i need parts for a 1976 caprice classic fenders and headerpanel let me know


----------



## allredss

if you dont find one befor november, let me know i got a complete one that i was gonna use on the rag :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Aug 4 2010, 03:14 AM~18223901
> *My Wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 crazy colors and awesome jobs... when these are 2gether :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## red_ghost

These paintjobs you guys do are amazing. I'm hoping someday I can build up skills like that.


----------



## FPEREZII

:nicoderm:


----------



## CustomMachines

seriously, there some awesome paintjobs in here! madprops!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

Are y'all going to Vegas Freddy?


----------



## lealbros

im thinking about why whats up


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Aug 18 2010, 08:30 PM~18348307
> *im thinking about why whats up
> *


Just wondering if y'all are going? I think we are going to drive up there.


----------



## Cadd-Berry

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## lealbros

whats up


----------



## Magentalicious




----------



## Magentalicious




----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## pimptyne

75 caprice convertible and 76 glasshouse 4 sale take offers now please contact freddy leal @ 3617287787 we will post more pics soon...


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Aug 26 2010, 03:48 PM~18414078
> *75 caprice convertible and 76 glasshouse 4 sale take offers now please contact freddy leal @ 3617287787 we will post more pics soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the vert? :happysad:


----------



## amistad

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Nov 12 2007, 10:31 PM~9215227
> *Check out the website: www.lealbros.com.  View pics on the website.  Contact Freddy Leal 361.728.7787 for more information.  We paint cars from all over the state.  Check it out!
> *


ORALE CARNALES!UN SALUDO DE PEDRO FROM AMISTAD C.C. IN CHICAGO . GOT A ? BAK IN THE DOMINGO PENA DAYS I BELIEVE . THERE WAS A BEER COMERCIAL . EITHER BUDWEISER OR MILLER LITE THAT CAME OUT WITH SOME HOMIES JUICING UP A LOWRIDER OR FIXING IT . DO YOU GUYS REMEMBER IT . & DO YOU HAVE ANY INFO ON IT . OR COULD I FIND IT ON YOU TUBE ? ANY INFO WOULD BE BAD ASS !! GRACIAS . SOY DE KINGSVILLE TEJON !!!!!


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Aug 30 2010, 05:48 PM~18444554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadd-Berry

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Aug 27 2010, 09:24 AM~18419304
> *ORALE CARNALES!UN SALUDO DE PEDRO FROM  AMISTAD C.C. IN CHICAGO . GOT A ? BAK IN THE DOMINGO PENA DAYS I BELIEVE . THERE WAS A BEER COMERCIAL .  EITHER BUDWEISER OR MILLER LITE THAT CAME OUT WITH SOME HOMIES JUICING UP A LOWRIDER OR FIXING IT . DO YOU GUYS REMEMBER IT . & DO YOU HAVE ANY INFO ON IT . OR COULD I FIND IT ON YOU TUBE ? ANY INFO WOULD BE BAD ASS !! GRACIAS . SOY DE KINGSVILLE TEJON !!!!!
> *


 :wave: Orale Freddy need a copy of that video also, give me a call. Later............


----------



## Rollin73

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Aug 26 2010, 03:48 PM~18414078
> *75 caprice convertible and 76 glasshouse 4 sale take offers now please contact freddy leal @ 3617287787 we will post more pics soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC

You forgot one!!

City Style foe life


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC_@Sep 1 2010, 10:20 PM~18466765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot one!!
> 
> City Style foe life
> *


:thumbsup: Nice 62!


----------



## lealbros

i need some kandy violet bad like 4 qts any on hit me up thanks


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Aug 30 2010, 07:48 PM~18444554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEREK BIGM




----------



## lealbros

whats up


----------



## FPEREZII

Any wheels for sale?


----------



## lealbros

ya whats up


----------



## meangene

http://www.reverbnation.com/c./a4/2263437/...714/Artist/link

come check out and download some free good jamz


----------



## FPEREZII

*Pm me if you have any questions. *
































































* This is the track with the broken mount, on the bottom right. *


----------



## lealbros

whats up


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

THAT ORANGEE IMPALA NOMBEE SHUT UP THA BAD! O ITS MINE


----------



## pimptyne

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Sep 20 2010, 10:52 PM~18616921
> *THAT ORANGEE IMPALA NOMBEE SHUT UP THA BAD! O ITS MINE
> *


this guy  they let you get a lay it low account .....lol


----------



## amistad

Whats up Freddy ! this is Pedro de Amistad c.c. Chicago just curious on whether u had any luck on that beer commercial con tu jefito carnal . if u had a chance to transfer it to dvd . orale gracias again bro .


----------



## SUR213LOS




----------



## lealbros

tring to go to vegas


----------



## Chucks

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## lealbros

VEGAS HERE WE COME


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Sep 27 2010, 06:31 PM~18676451
> *VEGAS HERE WE COME
> *


* See you there bRO! * :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

COOL U TAKING UR TRUCK


----------



## pimptyne

getting ready for the heat wave


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Aug 4 2010, 11:29 AM~18227032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a 68 droptop deville?


----------



## lealbros

VEGAS HERE WE COME


----------



## REC

:0 that grill engrave by salas engraving looks clean


----------



## Lokey

<span style='color:red'>COME ON HOMIES... POST THE VEGAS PICS

:biggrin: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## FPEREZII

Congrats on the win in Vegas. The car looked real good.


----------



## Magentalicious

CONGRATS!!!! CAR LOOKED AWESOME.


----------



## pimptyne

Jesse Leal took 2nd place at the Lowrider Super Show in Las Vegas! Way to go Jesse and City Style Car Club.


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne+Oct 12 2010, 11:53 PM~18796796-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pimptyne_@Oct 13 2010, 01:04 AM~18797078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

CONGADULATIONS JESS...... THE RIDE LOOKS BEAUTIFUL OUT THERE HOMIE


----------



## lealbros

THANKS


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Oct 13 2010, 02:25 PM~18800345
> *CONGADULATIONS JESS...... THE RIDE LOOKS BEAUTIFUL OUT THERE HOMIE
> *


X2 ! Great job fellas !


----------



## lealbros

thanks


----------



## lealbros

NOW ITS TIME TO GET READY FOR ODESSA


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

thats whats up post a pic of ur trophy homeboy :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Oct 16 2010, 12:23 AM~18824416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: .....nice bro !


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Oct 15 2010, 10:23 PM~18824416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## GHETTO60

Congrats Bro. Way to represent texas dawg.


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## lealbros

thanks


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

what up


----------



## lealbros

whats up


----------



## lealbros

I NEED SOME UK17 KANDY 3QT PLEASE HELP ME OUT


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

http://www.autobodysupply.net/HOKUK17-Q-p/...17-fslash-q.htm
look on here they say they have some in stock 99 dollas a q try um :angry: :0 :wow:


----------



## lealbros

i did out of stock


----------



## lealbros

HELP HELP HELP


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Aug 4 2010, 12:06 AM~18223855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CONGRATS CITY STYLE ON YOUR 20 YEARS AND TTT TO THE LEAL BROTHERS THAT PUT IT DOWN LIKE NO OTHER :h5:


----------



## Cadd-Berry

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2010, 11:58 PM~18857345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Just added ELIDA Y AVANTE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Oct 28 2010, 09:04 PM~18935118
> *I NEED SOME UK17 KANDY 3QT PLEASE HELP ME OUT
> *


new system

http://www.matrixsystem.com/products.php?t2=35


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 3 2010, 03:03 PM~18976559
> *new system
> 
> http://www.matrixsystem.com/products.php?t2=35
> *


TANZANITE which says comparable to uk17
Concentrate
http://www.matrixsystem.com/products.php?t2=32

kandy itself
http://www.matrixsystem.com/products.php?t2=31

the shop here in lubbock that carrys its is called WORLD OF KOLOR

World of Kolor
3821 Ave A, Lubbock, TX 79412
(806) 744-5555 ‎

from what they told me the same chemist who made HOK is now making Matrix...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 2 2010, 03:11 PM~18968353
> *CONGRATS CITY STYLE ON YOUR 20 YEARS AND TTT TO THE LEAL BROTHERS THAT PUT IT DOWN LIKE NO OTHER  :h5:
> *



X 2!


----------



## lealbros

i need some uk 17 kandy


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Nov 3 2010, 03:19 PM~18976639-->
> 
> 
> 
> TANZANITE which says comparable to uk17
> Concentrate
> http://www.matrixsystem.com/products.php?t2=32
> 
> kandy itself
> http://www.matrixsystem.com/products.php?t2=31
> 
> the shop here in lubbock that carrys its is called WORLD OF KOLOR
> 
> World of Kolor
> 3821 Ave A, Lubbock, TX 79412
> (806) 744-5555 ‎
> 
> from what they told me the same chemist who made HOK is now making Matrix...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lealbros_@Nov 6 2010, 08:16 PM~19003304
> *i need some uk 17 kandy
> *


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## pimptyne




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne+Nov 10 2010, 03:24 AM~19032072-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pimptyne_@Nov 10 2010, 03:26 AM~19032074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadd-Berry

Freddy give me a call. Sitting here meeting with Nick talking about the show. 
Need to get City Style pre-registered so you guys can get good indoor spots. 

Chuy from Laredo has already registered.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Nov 10 2010, 03:24 AM~19032072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## lealbros

whats up


----------



## FPEREZII

Congrats on the feature in lowrider. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Cadd-Berry

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 12 2010, 09:36 PM~19055293
> *Congrats on the feature in lowrider.  :thumbsup:
> *



Orale CITY STYLE CC, West Texas is looking foward to seeing your rides this comming weekend @ The 39th Annual Tejano Super Car Show & Concert..... Congratulations on the spread in Lowrider Magazine......See you Soon.


----------



## mrouija

I would love to see you guys at Magnificos...if you have any questions, hit me up at 832.368.5116


----------



## lealbros

thanks man cant wait


----------



## pimptyne

be at your shop early tomorrow i need to get my lecab ready for odessa...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Nov 10 2010, 03:24 AM~19032072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good pics


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Nov 10 2010, 03:26 AM~19032074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That's an Absolutely *beautiful* line up !


----------



## lealbros

thanks man odessa here we come getting ready


----------



## Cadd-Berry

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Nov 16 2010, 06:33 PM~19084849
> *thanks man odessa here we come getting ready
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## 73 texas top less

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Nov 16 2010, 03:35 AM~19080434
> *be at your shop early tomorrow i need to get my lecab ready for odessa...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :run:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: :wave: :wave: * What's good homies! *


----------



## show-bound

ENJOYED SEEING THE NEW CARS IN PERSON AT THE ODESSA SHOW! 

TOP NOTCH FLAKED OUT KANDY PAINT! :naughty:


----------



## lealbros

thanks man just got in


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Nov 22 2010, 08:36 PM~19136190
> *thanks man just got in
> *



the rides looked amazing homie !


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## lealbros

whats up[


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII

Y'all had a great line up. :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

thanks man


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

uffin: your rides looked killer at the show


----------



## lealbros

thanks man any pics from this weekend


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Dec 3 2007, 11:55 AM~9362839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Dec 30 2007, 12:30 AM~9563237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if im correct this is like a 15 year old plus paint job???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jan 14 2008, 08:36 AM~9689944
> *GANGSTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Aug 4 2010, 11:28 AM~18227023
> *Clink on link below for more pictures.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=417501&st=3300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## 65rivi

Paint jobs looked clean on Sunday!


----------



## Mr. Flatline

WUZ UP FRED!!!! THANX FOR ALL DA HELP THIS WEEKEND BRO.. 
HURRY UP AND FINISH MY DROP TOP FOOL... LOL I CANT WAIT TO SEE BOTH MY GLASSHOUSES SIDE BY SIDE AT DA SHOW... I KNOW U GONNA KILL DA PAINT JOB..


----------



## Mr. Flatline

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 9 2010, 08:45 PM~19288257
> *Paint jobs looked clean on Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAMN THESE PICS LOOK SICK!!!


----------



## lealbros

FOR SURE U KNOW ME I GOT YOU BRO THANKS MAN


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Dec 7 2010, 08:17 PM~19267183
> *thanks man any pics from this weekend
> *


 :happysad: so..... not very good quality but i got some  too many people moving around  couldn't take good pics :biggrin:


----------



## Cadd-Berry

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 9 2010, 10:45 PM~19288257
> *Paint jobs looked clean on Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

thanks


----------



## Mr. Flatline

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q89DQdJyPqI?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q89DQdJyPqI?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Mr. Flatline

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q89DQdJyPqI


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 15 2010, 07:25 PM~19337487
> *=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q89DQdJyPqI
> *


*Fixed* :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

whats up


----------



## amistad

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Dec 17 2010, 05:02 PM~19355084
> *whats up
> *


Orale Freddy ,this is Pedro de Amistad c.c. Chicago . Hope all is good bro . the CityStyle rides are looking good Carnal. I was just curious on whether you were able to make a copy of the beer commercial that has your familia with the lowriders in it ? It is a classic & would be Badass to see it again , I only seen it twice when it came out in the early 80s I believe it was . Thanks bro . Keep up the Badass work !


----------



## Guest

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## lealbros

MERRY CHRISMAS


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

what up im postin the pics from xmas party :wow:


----------



## Cadd-Berry




----------



## Guest

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## cutebratt04

Merry Christmas  to you and your family!


----------



## Mr. Flatline




----------



## Mr. Flatline




----------



## Galaxywirewheels

:dunno:


----------



## SlickDD75

:nicoderm: WHATS UP ? :dunno:


----------



## cutebratt04

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

WHAT UP HAPPY NEW YEAR  :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## mrouija

A new addition to this year's WEGO Tour... 
We are currently signing up shops, let me know if you are interested!


----------



## FPEREZII

What's going on Freddy!


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 10 2010, 12:05 AM~19289077
> *DAAAAMN THESE PICS LOOK SICK!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

pics from xmas party


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

NEW YEARS 2011


----------



## DETONATER

Those cars at the show look sick! Nice Work! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Flatline

my homeboys built there jefito the same glasshouse he had back in the days... they surprised him 25 years later... he's the man that made me dream about building a glasshouse since i was a kid.. now i own two matching 75's one raghouse and one glasshouse... he created a monster!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shoutout to da LEAL FAMILY TTT CITY STYLE CAR CLUB


----------



## lealbros

thanks


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Jan 14 2011, 07:10 AM~19594131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my homeboys built there jefito the same glasshouse he had back in the days... they surprised him 25 years later... he's the man that made me dream about building a glasshouse since i was a kid.. now i own two matching 75's one raghouse and one glasshouse... he created a monster!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: shoutout to da LEAL FAMILY TTT CITY STYLE CAR CLUB
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Mr. Flatline

wut it dew? uffin: :420:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Jan 1 2011, 02:23 PM~19474599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE CITY STYLES CHRISTMAS PARTY


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Jan 14 2011, 05:12 AM~19594135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my homeboys built there jefito the same glasshouse he had back in the days... they surprised him 25 years later... he's the man that made me dream about building a glasshouse since i was a kid.. now i own two matching 75's one raghouse and one glasshouse... he created a monster!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: shoutout to da LEAL FAMILY TTT CITY STYLE CAR CLUB
> *


:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Jan 14 2011, 06:12 AM~19594135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my homeboys built there jefito the same glasshouse he had back in the days... they surprised him 25 years later... he's the man that made me dream about building a glasshouse since i was a kid.. now i own two matching 75's one raghouse and one glasshouse... he created a monster!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: shoutout to da LEAL FAMILY TTT CITY STYLE CAR CLUB
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats great!!!


----------



## danny chawps

thats a bad ass pic :cheesy:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 24 2010, 06:01 PM~19413421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DUH! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Jan 14 2011, 05:12 AM~19594135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my homeboys built there jefito the same glasshouse he had back in the days... they surprised him 25 years later... he's the man that made me dream about building a glasshouse since i was a kid.. now i own two matching 75's one raghouse and one glasshouse... he created a monster!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: shoutout to da LEAL FAMILY TTT CITY STYLE CAR CLUB
> *



TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Flatline

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Jan 14 2011, 02:06 PM~19597314
> *LOOKS LIKE CITY STYLES CHRISTMAS PARTY
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## pimptyne

TTT


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lealbros

whats up


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Feb 1 2011, 02:48 PM~19757802
> *whats up
> *


:wave: What's good bROtha, can't wait to see what you guys put out for the build off.


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 1 2011, 08:40 PM~19759963
> *:wave: What's good bROtha, can't wait to see what you guys put out for the build off.
> *


Let's do a pinto u never see custom pintos :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: like SMOkEY from friday


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 2 2011, 10:37 PM~19773595
> *Let's do a pinto u never see custom pintos :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: like SMOkEY from friday
> *


 :ugh: :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 7 2011, 11:05 PM~19814011
> *:ugh:  :buttkick:  :loco:
> *


Bad idea??? Lol :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 8 2011, 01:44 AM~19816068
> *Bad idea??? Lol :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## The Truth




----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 8 2011, 03:44 AM~19816068
> *Bad idea??? Lol :biggrin:
> *


FEEL ME KNOCKIN?







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi




----------



## flaco361




----------



## RedDukesCaddi




----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 21 2011, 08:06 AM~19657674
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-Build Interview #1 (Kandy Shop Customz):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FPEREZII

Bump...TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi




----------



## lealbros

whats up


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Feb 17 2011, 06:26 PM~19896093
> *whats up
> *


You need to do your video already bro. :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Feb 17 2011, 07:26 PM~19896093
> *whats up
> *















:nicoderm:


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

* Come on bRO, you need to get your video out there.* :biggrin:


----------



## asters

Reviews
Good work man from your side. Its really customized  anyway keep placing such threads to let the people know more. Keep it up


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 19 2011, 12:36 AM~19906922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on bRO, you need to get your video out there. :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII

Rollerz Only & City Style


----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII

Frank Leal & Fabian.


----------



## FPEREZII

Freddy & Fabian.


----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## lealbros

thanks rollerz it was fun hope to do it again soon


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Feb 28 2011, 01:08 AM~19978082
> *thanks rollerz it was fun hope to do it again soon
> *


 :biggrin: It was good kicking it with old friends, made some new memories. LOL.... can't wait to do it again. :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 28 2011, 02:56 AM~19978022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
thats whats up


----------



## FPEREZII

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, RedDukesCaddi
:wave: :wave:


----------



## HMART1970

*ITS THAT TIME AGAIN :biggrin: *


----------



## Mr. Flatline

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 28 2011, 12:56 AM~19978022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT WUZ A BAD ASS WEEKEND!!! LOOKING FORWARD TO DA HEATWAVE ITS GOING DOWN!!!


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Q-vo! how was the S.P.I. show
uffin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:nicoderm:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Mar 6 2011, 12:18 AM~20025180
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Q-vo! how was the S.P.I. show
> uffin:
> *


HEY we told your homies bout our pinic with rollerz only on the 27th but we r reseduling because of the camargo park on the same day they were the homies with the droptops let um know


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Mar 7 2011, 09:03 PM~20038835
> *HEY we told your homies bout our pinic with rollerz only on the 27th but we r reseduling because of the camargo park on the same day they were the homies with the droptops let um know
> *


 uffin: no problem let me know when


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Mar 8 2011, 07:56 PM~20046172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: Looking good bROtha!


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 8 2011, 11:18 PM~20046929
> *:thumbsup: Looking good bROtha!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: 
THANKS


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Mar 9 2011, 08:12 PM~20054560
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> THANKS
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija

People keep mentioning the Leal Bros. as the team to beat....


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 9 2011, 11:10 PM~20056300
> *People keep mentioning the Leal Bros. as the team to beat....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

Freddy needs to make his video but he's to busy shaken his ass in Ve :0 gas what happens in Vegas stays in..........


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Mar 10 2011, 11:27 AM~20059177
> *Freddy needs to make his video but he's to busy shaken his ass in Ve :0 gas what happens in Vegas stays in..........
> *


X2....You should shoot the video Red!


----------



## mrouija

Sam is interview #4...Freddy is the last one left!


----------



## FPEREZII

Freddy.....your on deck bROtha!


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Feb 18 2011, 10:36 PM~19906922-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Come on bRO, you need to get your video out there.* :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 11:10 PM~20056300
> *People keep mentioning the Leal Bros. as the team to beat....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrouija_@Mar 10 2011, 05:38 PM~20061962
> *Sam is interview #4...Freddy is the last one left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


To bad I don't have any mad camera skills, other wise would help you out bROtha! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Flatline




----------



## FPEREZII

:thumbsup:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

Oooooooooooo Boyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## FPEREZII

:0


----------



## King Cutty

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 28 2011, 12:52 AM~19978001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK THATS CLEAN...


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## LA FERIA83

:biggrin: nice paint jobs :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

The video coming this week


----------



## SouthTexasCustom

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ6z-cdnojQ


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SouthTexasCustom_@Mar 19 2011, 01:02 AM~20126952
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ6z-cdnojQ
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

City Style and Rollerz Only are going to have their picnic on Saturday, March 26th on Ocean Drive (*location announced later). We would like to invite all the car clubs in Texas (South TX) to it. We would like to see all the car clubs attend. It is a car club and family thing. Bring your beer and meat.... See everyone on Saturday. If you have any questions call: Fred Leal, Prez of City Style... Thanks again!


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Mar 19 2011, 09:37 PM~20131635
> *City Style and Rollerz Only are going to have their picnic on Saturday, March 26th on Ocean Drive (*location announced later).  We would like to invite all the car clubs in Texas (South TX) to it.  We would like to see all the car clubs attend.  It is a car club and family thing.  Bring your beer and meat.... See everyone on Saturday.  If you have any questions call: Fred Leal, Prez of City Style...  Thanks again!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

hope to see yall here for the picnic cool


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Mar 18 2011, 08:55 PM~20125633
> *The video coming this week
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Mar 19 2011, 08:37 PM~20131635
> *City Style and Rollerz Only are going to have their picnic on Saturday, March 26th on Ocean Drive (*location announced later).  We would like to invite all the car clubs in Texas (South TX) to it.  We would like to see all the car clubs attend.  It is a car club and family thing.  Bring your beer and meat.... See everyone on Saturday.  If you have any questions call: Fred Leal, Prez of City Style...  Thanks again!
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup: *Wish I could make it bRO. Hope everyone has a great time.*


----------



## Mr. Flatline




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Mar 21 2011, 02:26 PM~20143705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 2 2011, 11:37 PM~19773595
> *Let's do a pinto u never see custom pintos :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: like SMOkEY from friday
> *


a 90's cavalier


----------



## FPEREZII

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, lealbros
:wave: :wave: :wave: Flat's car looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Mar 22 2011, 01:07 AM~20148460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's what's up chato in da house again flats ride took ur time did it right haha


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Flatline

HELL YA!!!!! DATS WUT IM TALKIN BOUT!!!!! THANX HOMIES CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ON DA STREETS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC

Whooo Bro thats too much paint job for you... you need to sell it to me so we can just keep it in the family... lol


----------



## Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC

Hey Fred can a ***** get his car fixed... I miss my bitch


----------



## pimptyne

> _Originally posted by Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC_@Mar 23 2011, 12:08 AM~20157384
> *Hey Fred can a ***** get his car fixed... I miss my bitch
> *


i know who this is now....lol


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Mar 21 2011, 11:07 PM~20148460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!! :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

TRADITIONALS CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERYONE TO OUR 8TH ANNIVERSARY 2ND ANNUAL PACHANGA! IT WILL BE AT THE WESLACO CITY PARK ON APRIL 17, 2011. WE WILL HAVE FREE FOOD, MUSIC, GAMES, AND AWARDS. HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT!!


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## chato26

:thumbsup: finally getting somewere cant wait


----------



## Mr. Flatline

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Mar 22 2011, 10:37 PM~20157622
> *i know who this is now....lol
> *


awwwwww u wrong fo dat!!!!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Flatline

> _Originally posted by Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC_@Mar 21 2011, 11:59 PM~20148757
> *a 90's cavalier
> *


watch out fooool i already had plans to fix up a cavalier like da one i used to roll back in da days!!!!! kandy teal green!!!!! maaaanne hold up!!!!!!! ima break'em off real bad!!!!! lmao 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Mar 24 2011, 01:30 AM~20167125
> *watch out fooool i already had plans to fix up a cavalier like da one i used to roll back in da days!!!!! kandy teal green!!!!! maaaanne hold up!!!!!!!  ima break'em off real bad!!!!! lmao
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 Don't hurt'em Hammer!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Mar 24 2011, 02:30 AM~20167125
> *watch out fooool i already had plans to fix up a cavalier like da one i used to roll back in da days!!!!! kandy teal green!!!!! maaaanne hold up!!!!!!!  ima break'em off real bad!!!!! lmao
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *












*NOMBE CHETUP...* LOL


----------



## FPEREZII

* Wish I could have made it.*


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 26 2011, 11:17 PM~20189425
> * Wish I could have made it.
> *


IT WAS TIGHT WISH I HAD MY CAR THERE NEXT YEAR WILL BE EVEN BETTER!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy

Wats up brothers it was a good day!!! on Saturday Can't wait till next time!!!!


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr. Flatline

ATTENTION ALL CAR CLUBS…..
IM STARTING A NON-PROFIT FOUNDATION CALLED CRUISING FOR AUTISM... TO HELP TRY AND RAISE AWARENESS FOR AUTISM.. IM THROWING A BENEFIT CARSHOW-CARWASH LATER THIS MONTH IN CORPUS CHRISTI TEXAS.. ALL FUNDS RAISED WILL BE DONATED TO AUTISM SPEAKS .ORG.. WE HAVE PLANS ON TAKING IT TO OTHER MAJOR CITIES. IN THE NEAR FUTURE... WITH THE SUPPORT OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND ALL CAR CLUBS I KNOW IT CAN BE A SUCCESS... LETS TAKE A STAND AND MAKE A DIFFERENCE FOR OUR CHILDREN THANX...

IF YOU OR YOUR CARCLUB IS INTERESTED IN HELPING OR SPONSERING A EVENT IN YOUR CITY PLEASE CONTACT ME THREW MY P.M. 

THE FOUNDATION IS NOT AFFILIATED WITH NO CAR CLUB… CRUISING FOR AUTISM REPRESENTS THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AS 1….
LETS TEAM UP TO MAKE A DIFFERENCE……


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## lealbros

made it safe


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Apr 3 2011, 09:44 PM~20252099
> *made it safe
> *


:thumbsup: *Now where are the pictures.* :biggrin:


----------



## Cadd-Berry

size=7]For Sale. Restored 1979 Cadillac Coupe de Ville.
Complete custom paint job inside and out.
Custom upholstery
Two pump old school set up ( three switches front, back, and pancake)
I'm ready to start on a new project. 
This car is not only show ready but is also a great street ride. 
Drives like a true Cadillac

$15,000.00 O.B.O.

pm me for any more details
serious inquiries only please
[/size]


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Cadd-Berry_@Apr 7 2011, 09:10 AM~20281988
> *size=7]For Sale. Restored 1979 Cadillac Coupe de Ville.
> Complete custom paint job inside and out.
> Custom upholstery
> Two pump old school set up ( three switches front, back, and pancake)
> I'm ready to start on a new project.
> This car is not only show ready but is also a great street ride.
> Drives like a true Cadillac
> 
> $15,000.00 O.B.O.
> 
> pm me for any more details
> serious inquiries only please
> [/size]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Mr. Flatline

WUT IT DEW!!!!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Apr 7 2011, 08:11 PM~20286803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUT IT DEW!!!!!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## pimptyne

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 11 2011, 09:12 AM~20309504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW


----------



## "ACE"

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 11 2011, 11:00 AM~20309456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i see coco and pam rodriguez... so whos the one in the middle.... :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy

wzup brotherz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Flatline

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 11 2011, 07:12 AM~20309501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WTF!!!!! HOW DOES FELIX ALWAYS HAVE PICTURES TO POST WHEN HE AINT EVEN AT DA SHOW!!! LMAO... I THINK DAT ***** IS A NINJA OR SUM SHIT!!!! LMFAO!!
HE BE HIDING IN DA TREES WIT A CAMERA OR SUMN!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Mr. Flatline

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Apr 12 2011, 01:19 AM~20317311
> *WOW
> *


THOSE BITCHES WERE TALLER THAN SHAQ!!!! HAHAHAH 
ATLEAST 6 FT 5" SUUUUM BIG BITCHES REAL TALK!!!! LOL


----------



## pimptyne

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Apr 13 2011, 03:45 AM~20326545
> *THOSE BITCHES WERE TALLER THAN SHAQ!!!! HAHAHAH
> ATLEAST 6 FT 5" SUUUUM BIG BITCHES REAL TALK!!!! LOL
> *


im not trippin the tall girls can get it....


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Apr 13 2011, 01:41 AM~20326538
> *WTF!!!!! HOW DOES FELIX ALWAYS HAVE PICTURES TO POST WHEN HE AINT EVEN AT DA SHOW!!! LMAO...  I THINK DAT ***** IS A  Already....I'm glad you noticed that bRO. :ninja: :biggrin: :thumbsup:*


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by pimptyne_@Apr 13 2011, 01:59 AM~20326570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## FPEREZII

*What's good Freddy!*


----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## lealbros

nice pics thanks


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Apr 15 2011, 04:23 PM~20347714
> *nice pics thanks
> *


:thumbsup: * Nice paint jobs. * :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Apr 15 2011, 05:23 PM~20347714
> *nice pics thanks
> *


*LOL, I WAS ABOUT TO POST THE PICS ON HERE, THANKS AND THANKS FOR COMING OUT TO THE SHOW!*


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 16 2011, 10:55 AM~20352329
> * Sorry bro, not trying to take credit for the pics. I just wanted to share them with Freddy and the rest of the City Style members. :biggrin:*


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 15 2011, 09:05 AM~20345087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The colors on this look badass


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 16 2011, 06:04 PM~20354011
> *NAW HOMIE I DIDNT MEAN IT LIKE THAT LOL, IM SERIOUS I GOT ON THE TOPIC TO POST SOME PICS AND WAS GLAD TO SEE SOMEBODY HAD ALREADY POSTED THEM UP :biggrin: :biggrin: AGAIN, FREDDY AND THE CREW BIG THANKS FOR COMING TO THE SHOW!!!*


----------



## 93caddy

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII

> *PRAYER REQUEST! Freddy Leal (President of City Style) will go in for surgery in the morning for a biopsy on suspicious throat issues. Please say a quick prayer for him. Freddy is blessed with many friends and family so prayers can work! Thank you!! and much love, Sharisse Leal*


*Prayers going out to Freddy for a safe procedure and a speedy recovery. I hope you feel better soon. :angel: :angel: :angel: *


----------



## BigBlue64

Get well soon Freddy and I wish you a speedy recovery. Thanks for all your help yesterday. Had a great time chilling with you all yesterday. :angel:


----------



## lealbros

thanks bro


----------



## HMART1970

PRAYER REQUEST! Freddy Leal (President of City Style) will go in for surgery in the morning for a biopsy on suspicious throat issues. Please say a quick prayer for him. Freddy is blessed with many friends and family so prayers can work! Thank you!! and much love, Sharisse Leal

*GET WELL BRO!!!!*


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Apr 18 2011, 08:38 PM~20369102
> *thanks bro
> *


:thumbsup: * No problem bro.*


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Apr 18 2011, 09:38 PM~20369102
> *thanks bro
> *


WATS UP GET WELL SOON C U SOON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII

:nicoderm:


----------



## lealbros

thanks bro for your prayers


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Apr 20 2011, 04:56 AM~20379400
> *thanks bro for your prayers
> *


* Glad everything went well bro.* :thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy

:wow:


----------



## lealbros

whats up


----------



## cana588

Get well soon Freddy and God Bless bro!!


----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Apr 20 2011, 04:56 AM~20379400
> *thanks bro for your prayers
> *



YOU HAVE OUR PRAYERS BRO. VACATION IS OVER GET TO WORKK!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue64

Hope all went well with your visit.


----------



## ~nip/tuck~




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Apr 21 2011, 04:26 PM~20390953
> *Hope all went well with your visit.
> *


wats up


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## BigBlue64

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Apr 22 2011, 06:36 AM~20395098
> *wats up
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lealbros

not much just getting for easter sunday at the park


----------



## lealbros

we are going to b out there so come join us


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Apr 22 2011, 03:37 PM~20397621
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Apr 23 2011, 04:08 PM~20403716
> *we are going to b out there so come join us
> *


----------



## FPEREZII

Happy Easter!


----------



## BigBlue64

Happy Easter to you and your family. Sorry couldnt make it out had a cook off with the family. :wave:


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## lealbros




----------



## 93caddy




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## HOTSHOT956

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII

:nicoderm:


----------



## 93caddy

Wats up


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 93caddy

TTT


----------



## lealbros

getting ready for parade BUC DAYS


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Apr 29 2011, 10:25 PM~20452053
> *getting ready for parade BUC DAYS
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy

Dam I miss it again!!! O well nex year hopefully I b off.


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Apr 30 2011, 06:38 PM~20455935
> *Dam I miss it again!!!  O well nex year hopefully I b off.
> *


X2


----------



## 93caddy

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:nicoderm:


----------



## 93caddy

Where is Freddy :uh:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@May 12 2011, 07:39 AM~20536606
> *Where is Freddy  :uh:
> *


:dunno: Working?


----------



## 93caddy

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 93caddy

Hey buddy. Where the pics?!! :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## 93caddy

TTT


----------



## Los 210




----------



## 93caddy




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## BigBlue64

pimptyne said:


>


Nice job Freddy!


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy

NICE WORK BUDDY


----------



## Lokey

THANK U HOMIES FOR HAVING ME OUT THERE ONCE AGAIN AND FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY... I REALY APPRECIATE EVERYTHING

SEE U IN A COUPLE WEEKS FOR ROUND 2 

TTT for the LEAL BROS.!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy

TTT


----------



## 93caddy

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII

pimptyne said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 93caddy

TTT


----------



## SlickDD75

RAG LOOKS GOOD FREDDY, HOW MUCH DOES SOMETHING LIKE THAT RUN??


----------



## 93caddy

SlickDD75 said:


> RAG LOOKS GOOD FREDDY, HOW MUCH DOES SOMETHING LIKE THAT RUN??


Wats up slick?!!


----------



## BigBlue64

Whats up Freddy! :wave: Cant wait for the 26th just around the corner.


----------



## 93caddy

TTT


----------



## 93caddy

BigBlue64 said:


> Whats up Freddy! :wave: Cant wait for the 26th just around the corner.


wats up


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## BigBlue64

93caddy said:


> wats up


You ready for Sunday? :wave:


----------



## lealbros

*show*

whats up sorry im been busy working on last min things lol


----------



## BigBlue64

lealbros said:


> whats up sorry im been busy working on last min things lol


Good to see all is well. I am doing the same but not as much as you all! Will see you Saturday ready to roll.:biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy

BigBlue64 said:


> You ready for Sunday? :wave:


Yes sir


----------



## 93caddy

lealbros said:


> whats up sorry im been busy working on last min things lol


I kno. Lol hahaha


----------



## 93caddy

Good luck on the stock to stunn!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## BigBlue64

Good luck to all! :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 93caddy

Congrats freddy on ur best paint for 2011 Wego tour stock to stunnnnnnn!!!


----------



## FPEREZII

93caddy said:


> Congrats freddy on ur best paint for 2011 Wego tour stock to stunnnnnnn!!!


X 361


----------



## lealbros

*car*

thanks bro


----------



## 93caddy

buddy


----------



## BigBlue64

Congrats on the "W"!  Wish I could have made it. Famly emergancies.


----------



## 93caddy

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## pimptyne

great job now get to work on mine....lol


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## FPEREZII

pimptyne said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy

NICE WORK BUDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

93caddy said:


> Congrats freddy on ur best paint for 2011 Wego tour stock to stunnnnnnn!!!


X 2 ! well deserved !


----------



## BigBlue64

Thanks fellas! Had a great 4th of July. Glad I was able to chill with all the CC chapter. Made it back in safe and sound. Till next time!


----------



## 93caddy

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

What's good Freddy! :wave: :wave:


----------



## 93caddy

BUDDY LET ME KNO IF U GOING TO LAMESA I GO FRIDAY NITE TO CORPUS AN LOAD UP AN LEAVE SATURDAY MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lealbros

*lamesa*

whats up im ready


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## lealbros

u ready felix


----------



## FPEREZII

lealbros said:


> u ready felix


:nosad: * Sorry bRO, I'm still in the gulf.*


----------



## 93caddy

:wave:


----------



## lealbros

ok cool


----------



## lealbros

:h5:


----------



## thecandyman

I BET NOBODY GOT THIS SHOT! "" CITYSTYLE AT ITS BEST""


----------



## BigBlue64

Nice pic!


----------



## BigBlue64

Nice Pic! :wave:


----------



## SlickDD75

pimptyne said:


>


 






*LOOKS GOOD FREDDY, NOW I KNOW WHERE ALL YOUR FERIA IS GOING. *


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 93caddy

TTT LB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII

:h5:


----------



## 93caddy

:thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros

good luck in lamesa car show buddy:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

:inout:


----------



## 93caddy

BUDDY


----------



## lealbros

good job buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

:nicoderm:


----------



## 93caddy

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII

:inout:


----------



## 93caddy

Where everybody


----------



## FPEREZII

93caddy said:


> Where everybody


:dunno: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 93caddy

ttt


----------



## 210callejeros

:thumbsup::inout:


----------



## FPEREZII

:h5:


----------



## 93caddy

uffin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## MR. I RIDE CADILLAC

*STOLEN VEHICLE

1967 CADILLAC DEVILLE CONVERTIBLE- BABY BLUE

*WILL PAY $1000 REWARD FOR INFORMATION LEADING TO RECOVERY OF VEHICLE

PLEASE CALL 713-344-7571


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 93caddy

buddy!!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII

:nicoderm:


----------



## FPEREZII

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

MR. I RIDE CADILLAC said:


> *STOLEN VEHICLE
> 
> 1967 CADILLAC DEVILLE CONVERTIBLE- BABY BLUE
> 
> *WILL PAY $1000 REWARD FOR INFORMATION LEADING TO RECOVERY OF VEHICLE
> 
> PLEASE CALL 713-344-7571
> 
> View attachment 340827



THAT SUCKS, HOPE YOU FIND IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII

npazzin said:


> THAT SUCKS, HOPE YOU FIND IT!!!!!!!!


They already got it back! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy

TTT LB


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## FPEREZII

:h5:


----------



## lealbros

whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

pimptyne said:


>


another SHOW STOPPER!!


----------



## FPEREZII

:h5:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 93caddy

buddy:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII

:nicoderm:


----------



## 93caddy

Ready for Dallas!!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII

:h5:


----------



## 93caddy

:wave: BUDDY


----------



## FPEREZII

* Congrats on your win in Dallas. The car is coming out great!* :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy

TTT


----------



## BigBlue64

Contgrats on the win.


----------



## lealbros

thanks


----------



## 93caddy

buddy :wave: buddy :rofl:


----------



## FPEREZII

:h5:


----------



## caprice85

For sale
















Looking for a convertible to build


----------



## FPEREZII

caprice85 said:


> For sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a convertible to build


:shocked: :worship: * This ride is awesome, I love the color!*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

pimptyne said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Cadd-Berry said:


> size=7]For Sale. Restored 1979 Cadillac Coupe de Ville.
> Complete custom paint job inside and out.
> Custom upholstery
> Two pump old school set up ( three switches front, back, and pancake)
> I'm ready to start on a new project.
> This car is not only show ready but is also a great street ride.
> Drives like a true Cadillac
> 
> $15,000.00 O.B.O.
> 
> pm me for any more details
> serious inquiries only please
> [/size]


:nicoderm:CAN THE NOSE BE ALTERED TO AN 80s FRONT END ? I WAS GOIN TO BUY ONE BUT NOT SURE THANKS.:thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 93caddy

buddy let me kno im ready for vegas


----------



## 93caddy

YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BUDDY


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## FPEREZII

:nicoderm:


----------



## 93caddy

TTTTTTT


----------



## FPEREZII

93caddy said:


> TTTTTTT


Why so sad buddy? :dunno: See ya soon! Oh yeah and the trunk looks real good Freddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## V Boy 88

check out the wego build off here, take the poll and be heard

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/314988-you-judge.html


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## lealbros

WHATS UP


----------



## SlickDD75

WHATS UP FREDDY


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: *Whats going on buddy?*


----------



## FPEREZII

:nicoderm:


----------



## KOOL-AID23

How much to do a full custom bike paintjob and 3 layers of 3d work????


----------



## KOOL-AID23

How much to do a full custom bike paintjob and 3 layers of 3d work????


----------



## FPEREZII

:nicoderm:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII

:nicoderm:


----------



## pimptyne

its going down in H-TOWN this weekend.....just sayin


----------



## FPEREZII

pimptyne said:


> its going down in H-TOWN this weekend.....just sayin


:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

:nicoderm: *Make sure to post pictures from Houston.* :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## bump512

ttt


----------



## cutlass supreme

Congrats on your win Fred!!


----------



## cone_weezy

FPEREZII said:


> View attachment 395374
> 
> View attachment 395379



got to say yall have real clean rides. love yall paint jobs on the rides yall do, yall are like the texas version of lifestyle


----------



## FPEREZII

Jesse Leals Lincoln


----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII

Nano's Lincolin


----------



## FPEREZII

Juan Leal's Fleetwood


----------



## FPEREZII

Benny Leal Sr


----------



## FPEREZII

Freddy Leal Jr's car


----------



## FPEREZII

Frank "Pancho" Leal's Caprice
View attachment 396097


----------



## FPEREZII

Rudy's Cutlass


----------



## FPEREZII

Israel's Cutlass


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Congrats on the Stock to Stun Win. I have pictures of your full line up and all the rest of the rides at the Los Magnificos show posted on my site. www.cadillacphotography.com


----------



## pimptyne

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## Lokey

TTT Wats up homies!!! :run:


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy

:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## lealbros

*city style cc*

leal bros


----------



## Lokey

lealbros said:


> leal bros


Looks damn good bro... Been waiting to see what it looked like wet


----------



## FPEREZII

:thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy

Ready to party all weekend long for new years. Buddy!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII

Merry Christmas!


----------



## lealbros

YA BUDDY


----------



## pimptyne




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 93caddy

buddy wats up


----------



## FPEREZII

:nicoderm:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 93caddy

buddy


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

:nicoderm:


----------



## 93caddy

uffin:


----------



## Lokey

_*TTT*_


----------



## pimptyne

yessssssssuffin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

pimptyne said:


> yessssssssuffin:


:around:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

City Styles hopefully you all can make it!


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## pimptyne

post some pics...


----------



## FPEREZII

pimptyne said:


> post some pics...


Send me some pictures to post. :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

Getting straight!


----------



## FPEREZII

Some color.


----------



## FPEREZII

Looks good in the sun.


----------



## FPEREZII

Wet sanded ready for patterns.


----------



## FPEREZII

Laying down patterns.


----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII

That's all for now.


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## FPEREZII

Almost done, just a few more things. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Sweeet !!!*


FPEREZII said:


> View attachment 489367
> 
> Almost done, just a few more things. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 texas top less

Mr. Leal i am selling my 74 impala , yo can see it on classified vehicle , under "project for sale 74 glasshouse".
i live in Odessa west Texas. Im selling it for 8,000 has alot of chrome , motor has been rebuilt , and over 7,500 chrome , Thanks .
You can call David Leal for more info


----------



## sureñosbluez

FPEREZII said:


> View attachment 489367
> 
> Almost done, just a few more things. :biggrin:


sick :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## Los 210

Nice


----------



## lealbros

who coming the car show in corpus on Aug 12 2012


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 93caddy

:thumbsup:


----------



## suicide gator

FajitasOnGRill956 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

FPEREZII said:


> View attachment 489367
> 
> Almost done, just a few more things. :biggrin:


thats badass!


----------



## 73 texas top less

*74 impala for sale....
Chrome rear-end all suspension , transmission pan ,oil pan , all motor accessories.Motor Full of chrome also as been rebuilt from top to bottom , back bumper re chromed , light cover re chromed , also gas tank strappes chrome . Needs front and back seats. shaved door handles and door windows.. Belly of car has been sand blasted, needs to be painted body work is done , just needs to be blocked . Drive line as been chrome .Firewall of the car needs body work. I have pictures on facebook and on layitlow.com
I really need it to go to a good home .Has over $10,000 of work put in , asking $8500 or OBO , i will not go under 8 thousand , thanks*


----------



## FPEREZII

Bump TTT


----------



## rebekah

Good work... TTT


----------



## FPEREZII

Baby Boy in Vegas.


----------



## FPEREZII

LB1 in Vegas. 1st in class & best flake!


----------



## chavalin

congrats on the best flake win. d flake kicks in person reminded me wen i use 2 do resin flakes back in the day here san diego .wow alot of time layin it out much respect . leal bros ... sal manzano custom painter


----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY




----------



## FPEREZII

K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY said:


> View attachment 558094
> View attachment 558095


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bluecutlass

Nice paint jobs


----------



## UMA

What you charge for candy paint on a 75 caprice drop top


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

lealbros said:


> Check out the website: www.lealbros.com. View pics on the website. Contact Freddy Leal 361.728.7787 for more information. We paint cars from all over the state. Check it out!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

thecandyman said:


> I BET NOBODY GOT THIS SHOT! "" CITYSTYLE AT ITS BEST""


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

lealbros said:


> El Jefe (the car) and Victoria (the model) first photo shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancho and Aurora Leal


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: What's good buddies?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

i believe these were painted by the leal bros, i took these at a show down here


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## Trendsetta 68

beautiful flix homie !!!!!!!


----------



## playboi13

X93


----------



## Los 210




----------



## FPEREZII

Bump....TTT


----------

